# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 13



## Shellebell

Happy  and loads of


----------



## KellyG

Me first yay


----------



## kara76

crazy

popsi where are you hunni?


----------



## miriam7

what happens at follow up kara .. when you ready too go then?


----------



## kara76

we will just go over what was done and saw, cause after the ga i won't remember what is told to me

just got to sort an appointent with the nurse

af has gone awol atm


----------



## Queenie1

popsi so sorry to hear about john's job really hope that it won't hold up your adoption process. hope popsi is feeling better soon.

laura glad to hear that your grandparents are on the mend hope they can be together soon.

congrats kara on the new car.


----------



## kara76

hiya queenie

whens your dh's op?


----------



## Queenie1

monday hopefully. i really pray that it goes ahead this time this is his 4th app.

i phoned clinic about if they were open on good friday and would they do ec/ et that week and they said that if they had procedures planned then they had to go in. any way we got talking and i'm booked in for planning app 10th feb with down reg due to start on 8th march with ec/et week beg 6th of april. really exciting now about starting. i will only continue with these app if dh op goes ahead.


----------



## kara76

thats great

i will be around a month behind you i thnk


----------



## Queenie1

dh had only 2weeks between pre op and actual op date. yours seems quite a bit longer kara. did you have mrsa swabs done at your pre op app ( hope you don't mind me asking) as dh was told that these swabs only lasted for a month.


----------



## kara76

i had nothing done really no bloods no swabs, it was a complete waste of time, i could have done it over the phone

between pre op and op is 7 weeks 6 days


----------



## Queenie1

what a waste of your time. perhaps they will call you nearer you op date to take swabs and bloods. unless they do them when you go into hospital.

dh had to have blood, swabs and blood pressure checked.


----------



## kara76

oh i did have blood pressure done lol

they have all details on me


----------



## Queenie1

your op date will soon be here time seems to be flying by.  is your op to remove your fallopian tube


----------



## kara76

yeah hun it is

just hope it all goes smooth then i can cycle asap


----------



## miriam7

really hope your hubbys op goes ahead on monday queenie so your all set to go ...


----------



## Queenie1

miriam cheers so do i. 

kara i hope your op goes well so you can start tx soon. 

how are you both today


----------



## kara76

i hope your dh's op goes well hun 

im ok shoudl really get in the bath but im being very lazy


----------



## Laura36

Queenie - hoping your DH gets his op finally on Monday.  can't believe it's the 4th time!  

Thinking about our tx dates I think Kara, Queenie and me will have our bumps within about a month of eachother  ^reiki   Cath & Lisa will be a few weeks ahead   

Not much news on my grandparents today.  Both still in hospital, my gran's op today was put off as her bloods were'nt stable enough (?).  Grandad may also have broken ribs as well as collar bone.


----------



## ebonie

Aw bless i hope her bloods become more stable soon laura and they will be back together soon


----------



## ANDI68

Aww poor grandparents Laura  

Glad you've got your dates sorted Kara.  Great looking car  

And, hope Popsi is better soon hun and DH's job news isn't too bad.


----------



## Queenie1

laura sending   for your grandparents

laura i love your positive attitude we will all have bumps soon! 

emma love your glitter name.

i';m off to bed didn't sleep much last night.

bye x


----------



## Cath34

Queenie, thats good news about your treatment dates. You'll be about 4 weeks after me I reckon. I can't believe how quickly it has come around for me. I think Christmas has helped to pass the time. I hope your husband gets his op this time, fair play you have both been messed around quite a bit really.
Kara, Count down to your op. So they are removing your tube? Will this help towards your ivf? Is this why you are having it done? How will it benefit you hun? Hope you mind me asking.


----------



## kara76

laura thinking of your poor grandparents

yeah cath im having it removed and it could well here towards a successful ivf as even a clipped tube can still cause as issue , some kind of immune issue between the tube and the womb


----------



## popsi

laura.. sending   to you and your grandparents

thanks girls your amazing xxxx


----------



## Laura36

How are you doing popsi?  How is popsi's ear?


----------



## kara76

my af came today very late and very odd, its full flow but brown!!!!! weird never have i had a af like this

i have decided to wait one af after op and then start down reg so ec should be week commencing 4th may if all goes to plan that is


----------



## miriam7

whoo hoo that will be day after my birthday


----------



## kara76

now that has to be a good omen


----------



## kara76

i had to be sensible and i want give this next cycle everything i can


----------



## Cath34

Great news Kara. I hope time flies by for you. x


----------



## Cath34

Popsi, how's Popsi today?


----------



## popsi

hi girls

just a real quickie.. thanks for your thoughts on popsi, she is a lot more herself tonight and its a lot less red and the swelling does seem to be going down .. so    she dont need another operations

thanks girls xxx much love to you all, sorry i am a hopeless poster at moment


----------



## miriam7

glad popsis a bit bit better hope infection clears right up    kara i think you are doing the right thing and giving next go the best possible chance


----------



## Laura36

I'm after some last minute advice if anyone is online right now?!

I'm seeing my GP at 5pm to ask them to fund the menopur for our tx.  Has anyone got any words of advice on how best to ask? I guess they can just say no but is there any specific compelling argument I can use?


----------



## kara76

oh laura good luck i hope your gp is kind and say yes


----------



## Laura36

Hmm, sounds fairly promising but he's going to check it out with the practice manager and call me next week.  He hasn't had a request for ages so can't remember but apparently they always used to fund one cycle of drugs. So could be v good news but I'm not going to get my hopes up yet, will know by end of next week.

How is everyone? I can't wait for the weekend, this week has been really manic.

My grandparents are still in hospital but doing a bit better and hoping they both can go home on Monday. My Dad has been talking to social services as they are entitled to home care for the first 6 weeks of 4 visits per day!  Can't believe that but brilliant as it means they retain their independance at home.


----------



## ebonie

that u have the funding laura   it do sound promising !!!

Aww thats fab news laura it will be good that they can maintain their independence at home while having a bit of help    

How are the rest of you this evening??


----------



## kara76

fingers crossed laura, at least it wasn't a no

ebonie how are you?


----------



## Cath34

Fingers crossed Laura  
I'm glad your grandparents are on the mend Laura, bless them too.

Hi Miriam, how are you doing these days?


----------



## miriam7

your gp visit sounds promising laura   and great news your grandparents shuld be allowed home    cath still getting little dizzy spells but im fine getting used to them now lol


----------



## ebonie

Im good thanks kara i fell asleep on settee just knocking laptop of now   good night girlsxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cath34

Glad to hear you're feeling a little better Miriam.

Helechamp hasnt posted for ages, she cycled the same time as me in Nov. I hope she's ok? I know she has her follow up the week I have EC.


----------



## kara76

maybe she is taking a break

have you got her mobile? drop her a text


----------



## popsi

hi girls ... hows everyone xx


----------



## ebonie

Im ok thanks popsi just doing some sums with j he is working them out know, but i reckon he is going to be teaching me some sums in a few years    

how r u ?


----------



## popsi

aww bless him.. they seem to have homework etc much younger now than when we were that age ! i am ok.. stressed but ok   x


----------



## ebonie

Its not home work its just maths we do in the house he likes to learn   

Aww im not surprised your stressed when will you hear about johns job ??


----------



## popsi

lol.. aww bless i remember doing things with my Mum and Dad too.. writing and telling the time etc .. it was lovely  

we hope to know by next friday, 3 days before HS starts.. great


----------



## miriam7

hiya popsi im good been out shopping my mum said i should stop now going to have way to many cothes   how you feeing today


----------



## LJE

Hi girls,

How are you all?

Kara - good news, it won't be long. The time will fly by.

Miriam - Hope you are feeling well.

I'm ok, very tired at the mo, just a side effect of meds. Next scan on 19th.

Lisa.


----------



## miriam7

good luck for monday lisa ...not long now    where is everyone


----------



## Laura36

Hi  ,
Sorry I wasn't online last night.  Got back from work late then went out with DH.  Still no AF   .
Have been to visit my grandfather today and it's DH birthday tomorrow so busy weekend.

Hope you're all ok & enjoying the weekend.  

Miriam, what have you bought? Clothes, all pink?  

Popsi, I really hope your Dh has some good news about his job so you can go into the home study feeling happy & confident


----------



## popsi

thanks laura.. hope your grandparents are getting better x

  lovely ladies.. whats everyone been up to x


----------



## kara76

yawn yawn

12 hours to west yorkshire and back, new car is outside and is nice

got to do some bits and bobs to make it special but very pleased, the last hour and half was a hard drive with bushes and tree down etc etc

hope everyone is well


----------



## popsi

kara .. glad you had a safe journey xx


----------



## kara76

thanks hunni

how you feeling about your homestudy?


----------



## popsi

was feeling good about it, but now worried about johns job and the effect on in


----------



## kara76

will it effect it? how? sorry if i sound stupid


----------



## ANDI68

Glad you're home safe Kara.  Has the forecast storm hit west wales then?

I hope things will turn out positive for you Popsi, what a worry for you.

I've been doing minor repairs around the home today with DH.  I am so fussy about the way paint strokes are done I've had to take over the painting and leave the ironing LOL

Not had much to eat today .. more wine actually!!  That leaves me starving and drunk


----------



## kara76

oh yeah the storm has hit big time

feeling shattered now

fussy about the strokes lol...........


----------



## ANDI68

i've just been evacuated from the bath .... too pist apparantly !! LOL


----------



## kara76

you are drunk lol

good on ya, i always drink while decorating


----------



## ANDI68

so DH says LOL ... I secretly think he wants his space in the tub


----------



## popsi

kara.. because you have to be financially secure and with me on adoption pay and DH not working its not good in their eyes.. but hoping it be all ok   this is a big hurdle again !


----------



## miriam7

popsi i really hope it doesnt interfear with your adoption plans   hope everyones ok


----------



## Laura36

Quick question: AF still hasn't shown up. If I call the clinic is there anything I can take to get things started?  I'm keen to start down reg asap.  Have done one preg test last week which was BFN so I'm 99% sure that's accurate although will do another just in case perhaps tomorrow bought expensive digital test in box of 2 so may as well use it.  Didn't like seeing the words 'not pregnant' though last time compared to all my positive one's from before


----------



## kara76

they can give you something but it would be best if you wait hun i think


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls how are we this afternoon   im sorry i havent been on here lately   
Hope work went ok for who ever was working and those not working had a good day  

laura ~hope your af comes soon hun   

kara ~How r u today are you liking your new car  

popsi~I hope everything is ok with you hun im praying everything will turn out ok for you    how is popsis ear ??

miriam ~How are you keeping hows ur bump about time you posted another photo 

kelly~How is ur gigantic bump keeping   get a pic on here hunnie  

Jule~Hope everythings ok

lisa~ Hope everything went ok with ur scan  

Andi ~How is everything with you long time no speak !!

sorry if i have missed anyone out i know i have   im sorry hugs to you all love emmaxxxxx


----------



## kara76

how are you emma

im ok bored as hell in work and still no news on the insurance paying out


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Em, are you okay?


----------



## Laura36

Wow, Em great post  
Hope you're ok?


----------



## ebonie

Yeah im ok thanks girls   hope you get your insurance paid out soon kara  

laura hows your grandparents hun are they home today ?? 

How is work going andi ?


----------



## Jule

Hi Ebonie,im fine been busy painting hall,stairs and landing.  Im off for a week so really want it finished by the weekend.

Laura because i am so irregular with bleeds i take the mini pill to make me bleed.  What did the clinic say to you, perhaps they could give you the mini pill.

Kara hows the car?  Didnt realise you hadnt had the insurance money, how long do they think that will take?


----------



## ANDI68

Em, not a good day to ask about work       What's been keeping you busy hun?


----------



## kara76

yeah i spent some ivf money, i so needed a car lol


----------



## popsi

just popping in to say a quick Hi  

Hope everyone is ok, sorrry i am crap at personals at the moment my head in the shed !

ebone.. she is much better now had all her tubes out today and cone comes off her neck the weekend thankfully  

much love to everyone xx i am thinking of you apologies at the moment hopefully i will be back to normal soon


----------



## ebonie

hello im good thanks andi  

jule id rather you than me painting lol it wont be long and we will be doing things to our house again    any offers of help ?? lol  

popsi im glad she is getting better i bet she will be glad to get that neck thingy off   
and stop apologising for not posting


----------



## Laura36

my grandparents both went home today which is fab as had expected my grandfather to be in a bit longer. They seem much happier and they have 4 visits per day from care workers (arranged by social services) for up to 6 weeks to help them out. So good that they can be at home. 

Popsi - don't apologise!  Just take care and hope you get some better news soon


----------



## ebonie

aww thats fab news laura i bet they are so happy to be home together


----------



## Laura36

Yes, think there were a few tears bless them


----------



## miriam7

evening all ...thats great your grandparents are back home laura   ...hope your af gets a bloody move on    pops hope your ok hunny


----------



## Laura36

Miriam, can't believe you're 28 weeks?!!  How's the new pram? Can you fold it down and put it up easily?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining you here, new to FF as a member although I've been getting lots of support from reading everyones posts during my three attempts at IUI. Am now moving on to IVF so posted my first diary tonite in the IVF Diaries. Wish me luck !


----------



## miriam7

welcome   to the board mrs thomas   when are you starting ivf ?  laura i cant believe how quick times going either   the pram is nice and light and easy to put up and down ...dont know how i will manage on the steps out the front yet tho


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Miriam,thanks for the welcome.

On day 2 of downregulating with my first scan expected to be 2nd Feb, are any of the other Welsh girls about to start IVF ?


----------



## miriam7

wishing you loads and loads of luck       theres a few waiting to start feel free to join the jan /feb thread with them all ..its so much easier when you have cycle buddies


----------



## LJE

Hi, Welcome Mrs Thomas.

We are a friendly bunch here. Its good to share your thoughts with other like minded people.
I have found the site[ and people of course] a great help.

Good luck with your tx.

Lisa


----------



## kara76

welcome mrs thomas

try will fly for you now, is this your first treatment?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks all for your kind words, first IVF after three attempts at IUI.


----------



## kara76

fingers crossed mrs thomas i found iui set me up for the roller coaster of ivf


----------



## popsi

welcome mrs thomas good luck

much love to everyone else, no time for anymore i am shattered a customer has only just left after 4 hours of choosing her stationery !!    .. 

i am very   as social worker has cancelled monday is now coming thursday instead i know only a few days but was all geared up for it, and then she on hols for a couple of weeks x.. will anything ever work out....


----------



## Jule

Oh no Popsi try and stay positive and it is only a few days. it shouldnt delay the process as im sure they only go to panel every few months??is that right, so hopefully you could still go as planned. WHat stage are you at now?

Welcome Mrs Thomas, im sure you'll get loads of support form this site, its really helpful to chat to people going thru the same.


----------



## miriam7

orr popsi...things will be ok.. like jule says a few days wont mess things up that much   you could come to meet up now surley thats gotta be good thing


----------



## popsi

Jule.. we are at the beginning of homestudy.. they have panels every month so it wont effect overall time scale i am sure, just wanted to get the first visit under our belt.. but never mind it could be worse xx

miriam.. thanks for the   cant see me making the meet as working longer hours at the moment to enable me to have time off for home study (as prospective adoptive parents we have no right to time off for anything    but dont get me even started on that one !!) but i will see how the land lies 

xx


----------



## kara76

popsi i know all too well how disheartening a few days is when you are all geared up to start

try and focus on one day at a time


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

hope every one is ok.

welcome to any newbies.

popsi sorry to hear you app has been cancelled i'm sure a few days won't make much difference.

sorry for lack of posts been busy visiting dh in hospital. i'm so pleased to have him home now.


----------



## ANDI68

Welcome Mrs Thomas, are you having IVF or ICSI?  Where abouts are you from?

Queenie, glad your DH is home .. lots of pampering for him then  

And, it is disappointing when you gear yourself up for things, especially important ones ... you will have your visit by that weekend.  Hoping the job news is good for you both xx


----------



## Jule

Popsi how are you today, hope you are feeling bit better.

How are you Kara?  Any more thoughts on the petition. 

Ive been busy this week.  Ive nearly finished paiting the hall,stairs and landing.  All the glossing of the doors is done, the worse job left need to spend a bit of time painting the spindles.  Hope to do that tom night after uni.  In the middle of all this ive spent quite  a bit of time trying to study..SO many things to do, i love being busy


----------



## miriam7

hope your feeling more positive today popsi  ...1 week to go so its not that bad   queenie glad your hubbys op's done and he's home ...jule you can come and paint mine if you want


----------



## Jule

Oh no thanks Miriam need a little break after this time to appreciate what ive done. I do enjoy decorating though i think im in the wrong job.  WOuld love to be in property developing and doing housing up, really enjoy things like that.
Miriam are you coming to the next meet?


----------



## LJE

Hi Girls,

How are you all today?

Jule - Have you finished decorating? You can have the keys to my house 
whenever you are off work next!!!! You wouldnt have far to travel with paintbrush in hand!!!

My stomach is getting very bloated and trousers are tighter. Not what I wanted but its all for
a reason.   

Lisa


----------



## kara76

jule i have given it some thought and im waiting of a reply from infertility network uk with advice

lise good luck tomorrow hun, bloating is a good sign, i always pretend im pregnant at this stage (sad i know)


----------



## ebonie

Hello   Ladies 
How are you all today??

Lisa lots of luck for tomorrow hunnie   

Have you got any plans for the weekend ladies !!
Im going to be busy on saturday got to help up rugby club/field from 9.30am till 5ish   they have got a big game on and are  
expecting quite a lot people to come so we are selling stuff for mini rugby to raise funds   i just hope the weather is kind to us all!


----------



## kara76

hiya hun

how are you?

im cooking dinner and getting stressed about possible change of protocol


----------



## Jule

Kara what change of protocol are you talking about.

When i phoned clinic about starting my tx again they told me i can only have 1 embryo put back as the guidelines were changed in January, has anyone else been told this?  I did say that we already consented in Nov and they said that if ive already consented then perhaps we can go ahead with original plan.


----------



## kara76

omg hun

how did you feel about that? it does mean that they think it will work though

thinking of upping drugs and trying a short protocol so everything is undecided again


----------



## Queenie1

lisa good luck for tomorrow. hope it goes well.

jule i mentioned the guidelines to JE in dec about our next tx and i think she said something about fighting it and that we should be ok for 2 embryo's i think this is what she said hard to remember now. i hope they will put 2 back it gives a better chance of success.


----------



## kara76

there is a study that says double embryo transfer doesn;t double your chance of success

lisa good luck with your scan hun


----------



## Queenie1

but having 2 put back must give you a better chance of success than 1 embryo.


----------



## ANDI68

At what point do they decide on SET, I believe I can have 3 next time??


----------



## kara76

Queenie1 said:


> but having 2 put back must give you a better chance of success than 1 embryo.


the swedish study suggests not, i had a SET on my last fet as there was only one reallt good one

I think that if you have had a few failed cycles then the more embryos does increase your chance of success. there is so much research out there on this and i believe that all clinic are doing this as they have to reduce the multiply pregnancies to 10% per clinic by 2012


----------



## Queenie1

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168035.0

just had a read on here


----------



## kara76

http://www.britishfertilitysociety.org.uk/news/pressrelease/08_09-SingleEmbyoGuidelines.html

i thnk that if this is the case then the clinic should give clear guideline, maybe they could post um here lol

/links


----------



## Queenie1

nite all gotta go hustle has started on tv.


----------



## ANDI68

Oooooh 4got about that .... fab program!!!


----------



## miriam7

evening all.. jule yes im coming to meet on monday   good luck for scan in morning lisa    i cant believe there changing rules to 1 embryo for everyone surley they should do it on a case to case basis... not that it did me any harm ... dont forget i had 2 x 2 transfers then the single transfer worked !


----------



## ANDI68

Miriam, your history always amazes me


----------



## kara76

single works lol

did anyone watch that program on the other night about knife crime? i was so shocked


----------



## miriam7

sure does if embys going to stick it will   i didnt see knife crime when was it on ...i might have it on catch up ?


----------



## kara76

it was on tuesday i think

watch it hun if you can, its shocking, it really opened my mind


----------



## ANDI68

eeeeek!


----------



## kara76

did you see it andi?


----------



## ANDI68

no and I'm cringing


----------



## kara76

yeah its deffo cringe tv

2 lads were stabbed just standing waiting for a lift


----------



## miriam7

what side was it   i finally had my drs appoinment today she said vertigo was just coincedence with me being pregnant ..theres nothing that can be done for it and you only get sent to specialist if you suffer from it for at least a month   so good job its cleared up


----------



## ANDI68

I dont do sharp things... eeekkk!


----------



## kara76

what a crook miriam, thank god your ok now

itv i think

andi you do needles lol


----------



## popsi

miriam.. thanks for your lovely message xx glad your feeling better x, 

kara.. why a change of protocol ? x

emma.. thanks for the chat earlier honey xx 

andi.. hope your ok xx

lots of love to everyon else , jule, laura, kelly...... sorry mind gone blank


----------



## kara76

a change as it hasn;t worked yet

how ya doing hun?


----------



## popsi

i cant see it doing any damage honey .. i know you will research it well and make the best choice x

i am ok .. another horrible day as found out a really good friend in work has lung cancer, she is really poorly anyway with an unrelated condition and is only 5stone so she has nothing in her to fight this horrible thing, so there been lots of   today xx 

sorry girls i seem to be bringing the thread down lately as i am having no good news at all, and its not like me to be so down xx


----------



## kara76

aww hun thats awful

a good friend of the hotel owners where i work well she is dying has days left and thats cancer, its so sad


----------



## ANDI68

Oh God And, you're battling with one thing after another this year, I'm so sorry hun xxx


----------



## popsi

its such an awful illness.. i feel for her family so much god love them x

andi.. yes not been a great start and only 3 weeks in.. i hope it gets better as time goes on


----------



## LJE

Hi girls, thanks for all the good wishes for the morning.   

Jule told me about the ET and I hope we can still have 2 and not one. I just feel we would have more of a chance of a positive result. I will ask tomorrow.  
We did sign all forms in Nov and agreed on 2.

Hope you are all well.
I am looking forward to meet on Monday.

Popsi - sorry to hear your news.

Lisa


----------



## kara76

let us know what they say hun and good luck

how you feeling?


----------



## Laura36

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on for a couple of days - it's been worse than manic at work and I've been working most evenings.

Popsi, so sorry to hear about your friend at work, that's so sad  

Kara, what's made you consider upping the drugs and short protocol?

I'm 90% sure that JE wrote 2 embryo's on our form when we saw her 6th Jan.  Worrying though if SET is coming in. My cycle where I got pregnant we had 2 transferred and only 1 stuck so if it'd been SET who knows??  Andi - I'm with you and would have 3 if they'd let me (and I had 3 embies) lol


----------



## kara76

i have questioned a con lol trouble being im more confused than ever now lol


----------



## Laura36

Still no AF for me. I spoke to the clinic and they are giving me some tablets to take.  Going to pick them up tomorrow lunchtime.

Not long now til your Op Kara!


----------



## kara76

crikey hun, at least you know you will get af after the pills

5 weeks and 4 days til the op and then follow up and planning appointment on the 12th march that is why i want everything in order with regards to protocol


----------



## Laura36

the way my AF is I may well be cycling only just before you!

Queenie - forgot to say, so pleased your DH had his op. Haven't managed to catch up on all the threads but hope all went well


----------



## miriam7

popsi you really are going through a rough patch .. things have to improve soon   laura how many days for no af now


----------



## kara76

chally hope your op went well


----------



## Queenie1

popsi sorry to hear about your friend how awful. 

laura hope af arrives soon for you. dh is doing fine thanks having lots of TLC

lisa how did scan go today

chally hope op went well.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi everyone, seems like I am the newbie here. I'm on day 6 of downregging today, had a bad head and really tired all week - but I'm sure thats because I have had a really tough week at work, trying to prepare for some time off for EC & ET.

Does anyone know the stats on chances of success on first IVF attempt - I havent told hardly anyone about our treatment as me & DH thought it would be easier if nobody was asking questions, felling sorry for us etc. One of the couple of people I have told emailed me this week to say first attempts notoriously fail, thanks for the positive attitude ! I am hoping you can tell me success stories to keep me positive...


----------



## kara76

mrs thomas many many ladies concieve on there first ivf, i did .....my first cycle was the most success even though i miscarried i am kinda glad of the hope from it

don't listen to people who say things like that, they haven;t a clue


----------



## miriam7

hiya mrs thomas ...sorry your not feeling to great hope having a rest over weekend will sort you out .. ivf can and does work for some on first attempt ..you have to have pma!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

kara76 said:


> don't listen to people who say things like that, they haven;t a clue


Thanks both, Kara you are right, they havent got a clue, people dont know what impact a comment like that can have on you do they ?


----------



## ebonie

Hello mrs thomas   welcome to ff hun like the girls say dont listen to people like that    hope u feel better soon hun,       


How r we all this evening


----------



## kara76

i have found that only people that have gone through ivf understand and sometimes even people who have been there make crap comments lol


----------



## Jule

Good luck Mrs Thomas with 1st cycle.  i like kara got pregnant 1st time but unfortuantley only lasted for about a week, but at least it happened.  Nobody knows what will happen but some people get pregnant 1st time and whos to say you wont be the lucky one who does-fingers crossed 

Hope everyone is well, nearly finished the decorating just a few more spindles to go and its done,thank goodness.

Kara saw your car on ********, looks really nice, bet its quite nippy


----------



## kara76

yeah it is nippy and thankfully i can now drift it lol

jule your ticker looks brill, looking thr train

i realy should log off soon, i was planning on not coming on here tonight


----------



## Jule

have you put all your extra bits on the car.  Any news on the insurance?


----------



## Laura36

Morning, hope everyone's got a good weekend planned?

I had a call from the GP yesterday to say they won't fund the drugs. Apparently he hasn't been asked for ages so felt the need to check with the local health board. They said that it's not allowed (at least isn't illegal but strongly advise against it!). Shame but won't stop us going ahead and this will be our last cycle anyhow.


----------



## Laura36

Still no sign of AF, day 41 today and 3 BFN preg tests. I don't own white trousers  
Started taking the tablets I picked up from the clinic yesterday so take them for 5 days then hopefully 2-3 days later AF will show up.
Has anyone else taken these tabs? Do you have to take for full 5 days.  I'm so keen to get started.


----------



## kara76

thats poo hun

i would take them for the 5 days hunni if that is what it says, i know your keen to start. you body has been through alot and it takes time to get your cycle back on track


----------



## ANDI68

Laura, I took Norethisterone before my 3rd cycle so that my AF didn't fall on a weekend as I needed to be scanned on CD 1/2 , I took it towards the end of my cycle and it delayed my AF for those few days until I stopped taking it then bled


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Deleted post as per this notice  

Medications must not be offered for free or for sale on FertilityFriends.co.uk! - it is illegal and members doing this will face an instant ban


----------



## Jule

Laura if its norethisterone i take them most months to bleed.  I take 2 tablets every day for 5 days.  I would defintaely take them for the 5 days any less and you may not get a proper bleed.  You will defiantaley bleed 4-5 days after stopping them on the 5th day.


----------



## miriam7

laura thats real ****e news of your gp seems so unfair that some will some wont fund the drugs


----------



## LJE

Hi girls,

Scan went well. 4 follicles on each side, lead folls 20 & 22mm, and a few under 14, all the rest in-between.
Having EC tuesday so will be able to make meet on Monday.

Lisa


----------



## ANDI68

Lisa, Good news hun  

Laura, My LHB wouldn't fund for me as they said fertility was specialist.  Your GP could write to HCW on your behalf.


----------



## kara76

i think its a joke that your gp doesn't give you drugs, anyone who hasn;t had any from their gp that is

my gp's are a small practice and had to have a meeting about me but didn't contact the LHB first time but did second time and still chose to give me the drugs!! i know i am very very lucky

most gp's really don't understand the whole ivf process and have limited knowledge of the impact of infertility.

i really think the very least they could do would be to give progestrone support as this is not class as a FERTILITY DRUG!!!

ffs they fund patches and gum to aid people giving up smoking and they dish and don't get me starting about helping drug addicts, someone need to open their eyes abit, the trouble is we will beg, borrow and hey i would rob a bank to get the money to get the dream of having a child, it is not something i can stop because i can not afford it. we have gone without lots of things to fund treatment and until the goverment as a whole changes its view of the infertile then very little will be done

i have a friend who doesn't agree with nhs funding fertility treatment hence she is a friend no longer, yet this person is always in the doctors for one thing or the other, including going and getting free prescriptions for over the counter drugs....i on the other hand am never in the doctors

god it makes me so mad that people aren't getting the help they need

i couldn't even get a counsellor in my area unless private after my first miscarriage and i was an emotional wreck

ok im gona get off the high horse now or it will go on and on and on


----------



## popsi

hi ladies

just popping in quickly

kara.. i totally agree with all you have said it makes me very angry too how we are treated compared to others x how are you feeling hun your ticker is coming down now, did i spy you on the LWC board too  

ebonie.. how did yesterday go honey hope you had a fab day did J enjoy too x

andi.. hope your well, bet you have been out walking today its a lovely day x

laura.. thats rubbish about not funding drugs, but i guess at least you know now, i hope your af arrives for you soon x

miriam.. how are you now, hope your feeling better now and getting busy preparing for the birth

to everyone else sending you much love xx

i may not be round much this week as hoping to hear about DH job early in the week    and then social worker coming thursday so have loads of reading etc to prepare for that, gonna be one hell of a stressful week this end xxx


----------



## kara76

popsi good luck this week hunni

yeah you did spy me there im called them to see about the 3 for 2 ivf but if works out just as much really. i like to do research ive even contacted ivf clinics in the states before now


----------



## popsi

you dont need the 2 for 3 honey .. you only need the next one


----------



## Queenie1

popsi good luck with the social worker this week hope it goes well for you. hope you have good news with dh job.


----------



## popsi

queenie thanks honey   how are you x


----------



## Laura36

Popsi, wishing your loads & loads of luck for this week   

Kara - I liked your post, agree with it all!  

Jule, yes it's the same that you take.  Thanks for the info. I will take the whole 5 days. Although I'm very keen to start tx soon i'm also conscious that I want to use my 10 days annual leave for the tx and part of the 2ww (   I get that far).  If I wait too much longer for my AF then it'll move into April and my leave has to be used by end March.


----------



## Jule

Laura will it work out you will have your tx in March with this cycle now that you have started the tablets-hope you are lucky enough to.

Kara i agree with all you said, i didint get any help with my GP as you know.

Popsi good luck this week with the SW and news on your DH job.  Let us know at the end of the week how you get on.

Queenie whatis your next plan for tx?


----------



## miriam7

evening ladies   popsi i hope you get good news about hubbys job and good luck for social worker visit too


----------



## Jule

How are you feeling Miriam, when are you due?


----------



## miriam7

im ok feel a bit bloated and heavy today tho saying that i certainly dont look like ive only got 11 weeks to go    my due date is easter monday april 13th    are you off tomorrow or coming to meet after work?


----------



## Queenie1

hi popsi,

how are you today.
, i'm feeling really tired at moment with all the extra work to do around the house with dh not able to do anything to help, will be gald when he is fit and well again. 

looks like i will be going on 10th feb for my planning app. and hoping to d/r in march. just hope dh  are upto the job cos of the painkillers he is taking. although we do have some frozen just in case.


----------



## popsi

queenie

thats great you have approx dates now, something to work towards, i am ok just really busy at the moment have not got a minute to myself ! maybe its a good thing as it saves me thinking lol. . . only problem is i then think in the early hours of the morning  

at least you have a back up plan if the painkillers have effected your DH but hopefully they wont have x


----------



## Queenie1

can anyone tell me if i can ring and speak to lyndon. i would like to speak to him about the painkillers dh is on and discuss our SA.


----------



## kara76

you could try hun


----------



## miriam7

how are we all ive had real lazy day am in my pjs on settee already   popsi any news on hubbys job yet   ?


----------



## Queenie1

i know you can ring and speak to the nursing team for advice but wasn't sure if you was able to ring the lab and speak to lyndon or would it be best to speak to the nurses first.


----------



## miriam7

queenie maybee you should phone and ask the nurses to get him to ring you ?


----------



## kara76

i am pretty sure the nurse will be able to ask him and get back to you


----------



## Laura36

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is ok this evening.
Thinking of Popsi   

Miriam, liking the sound of your lazy day hun

I'm just back from the gym but didn't do very much. Sore throat again yesterday & today.  Not sure why but its the 3rd one since Christmas.  Also a few white spots on my tonsils.  Should I see the GP or can I just hope it gets better?  I feel fine apart from that.


----------



## Jule

depends if the white spots get worse.  white spots on tonsils are puss so if they get worse will need antibiotics for tonsilitis.  DO you get it regularly?  Any thoughts on having them out?


----------



## Laura36

Thanks jule. I've never had tonsillitis and only usually get sore throats before a cold.  Most years I only get about 1-2 colds but I seem to have had lots lately.  Think perhaps I'm run down. Loads going on last year and probably more stressful than I'd realised perhaps.

I'll keep an eye on the spots.  Don't really want to go to the GP but if they get worse I will do!


----------



## Jule

see how they go who knows things may ease.  You probably are run down you've had a very stressful time recently.  Do you take multi vitamins, vitamin c good for colds and immune system.  How many days have you been on norethisterone?


----------



## Laura36

It's the last tablet tomorrow am so I'm hoping the Af will turn up by the weekend.

I have got pregnacare vits but haven't taken them lately. Must start taking them as you're right they should help.

thanks hun


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ladies

I have found you all again

Hope you are all well and not working to hard.

It was really good to meet you all again on Monday and i'm looking forward to the next meet.

Nothing happening here, bored bored bored

Speak to you all later


----------



## kara76

quiet today

popsi hope tomorrow goes well for you


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies   How ru all today?

Sorry to hear ur not well laura  

hello michelle and welcome   i was tucked up in bed when u was on here this morning sorry i missed you    (Ps.. i work nights)    

hope to speak to you all later


----------



## Laura36

I've excused myself from going to the gym tonight, on account of having a sore throat  

Is it nearly the weekend yet?

Popsi - good luck for tomorrow   

Queenie, how's your DH's recovery going?

Ebonie - don't think i could cope working nights. How does it work out with J?

Miriam, how are you feeling today?  Still resting I hope.

Hi everyone else. I'm off to Sainsburys in a bit, fridge is empty.


----------



## Jule

Michelle you were saying about a good exercise DVD on Mon what was it called i really want to start something that is gonna work my bum and legs they are getting chubbier by the day!! 

Good luck popsi for tomorrow, how exciting it is finally here 

How are you today Miriam?

Hope you feel better soon Laura, was thinking you could also gargle some antiseptic that should help!


----------



## ebonie

Helo laura   it works really well as when im in work at night darrens here and j is in bed by the time i go   and then in the morning, i stay up till darren takes j to school   and then i go to sleep   on school holidays my mum has j, see as i only work three nights ....


----------



## Jule

Ebonie how are you?  Are you working tonight?


----------



## ebonie

Im good thanks yeah i got work tonight   i work tues, wed, thurs, nights,
How are you jule ??


----------



## Jule

Im fine bit more awake today lol... still need bit more sleep though  
Need to start studying tonight really should try and knuckle down rather than chat lol so much easier to chat 
Hope you have a nice night shift that passes quickly


----------



## Jule

Kara i gather you are home now and obviously straight back on the pc lol.. what you like dont want to miss out on anything 
When will you be seeing Michelle next


----------



## Queenie1

laura for a sore throat i always gargle with soluble asprin and take dequcaine throat lozengers. A pharmasist recommended it and it always works for me.

dh is doing well thanks everyday i'm seeing improvements in him. he is having his staples taken out on friday. i had to change his dressing yesterday couldn't believe how many staples there were it looked like i had gone mad with a staple gun on him.

how are you grandparents laura.

how is everyone tonight.


----------



## mimi41

Hi everyone

Just a quick post, cos spending the night in caravan with dh.

Jules Davina McCalls new one, it really works the bum and legs

Ebonie have a good night at work

Hope everyone is ok

Oh and Jules seeing Kara on Friday for our weekly 2 hour chat

Michelle


----------



## ebonie

Jule make sure you have a eary night  

Queenie~I bet your hubbie is in agony poor sod, sounds very painful i hope it heals quick for him    

Michelle~I hope i have a good night in work hun   how is your work ??
Enjoy ur night with hubbie


----------



## mimi41

Ebonie you'll be pleased to know that i actually had to work late today, won't be doing that again to soon ha ha.  Yes i will have a good night with dh, nudge nudge wink wink

Michelle


----------



## Jule

Michelle dont want to disturb you lol but just checking its the super body workout.  I really want to buy it and sort myself out.  Hope you have a good night


----------



## kara76

wow michelle you go for it girl

maybe i will get lucky too lol


----------



## Jule

ha ha Kara are you hoping?


----------



## kara76

well maybe if i ever get round to eating dinner lol

nothing like a bit of nookie to make me smile lol


----------



## Jule

oh your funny Michelle making you jelous then.  I cant even think that way gotta wait 6 weeks from my biopsy only on week 4!!!


----------



## kara76

Jule said:


> oh your funny Michelle making you jelous then. I cant even think that way gotta wait 6 weeks from my biopsy only on week 4!!!


there are other ways


----------



## Jule

i need to be thinking of other ways 6 weeks is a heck of a long time lol


----------



## Jule

Any one watching the elephants on BBC1 theres a little baby who's injured how awful...

Just bought my fitness DVD Michele so as soon as it arrives i will be starting


----------



## kara76

nah im watching grand designs i love it


----------



## Jule

Oh i like those programmes didnt know it was on, seems to be only me and you on here tonight!


----------



## Laura36

DH has the footie on the radio through the tv so I can't watch either. Love the elephant prog but also love grand designs!

Thanks for the sore throat tips.  I keep meaning to get to Boots but work is so manic I haven't made it yet.  Looks like white spot only on one side now rather than both so that's got to be a good sign.  Hasn't turned into a cold either.

Been to see my grandparents briefly this evening too. They are doing well but slow progress I guess when you're that old!

Queenie - I'm so squeamish I couldn't even look at staples, well done you  

Em - have a good night in work, hope it goes quickly


----------



## Jule

Glad your throat is bit better you could always gargle salt water if you have nothing else at home. Hope you got al your shopping done?
Glad your grandparents are on the mend, are they home now?

I dont usually watch things like this elephant programme normally watch all about houses but been really interested in it for past 3 weeks.  Shame you cant watch tv what are you doing?


----------



## Laura36

Jule, I'm on here instead 

My grandparents are home now. Lots of visiting though and work mega busy so perhaps that's why I'm a bit run down. Good plan re salt water I'll give that a go before bed.


----------



## Jule

not a bad second choice.
There's an emergency with the elephants one of the babies is really unwell and they have shot the mum so that she is drowsy while they treat the baby but the mum has collapsed on her belly instead of her side and now she cant breathe-its critical....how awful


----------



## Jule

Aah thank god both elephants ok and awake and back with the family.  What a really interesting programme.

So much for doing some study not done a thing...


----------



## miriam7

glad the elephants were ok ..i was reading thinking oh no then! missed you all tonight as was over freinds babysitting  ...laura hope your throat gets better has af turned up yet


----------



## Laura36

Hi Miriam, nope no af as yet but I only stopped the tablets Tues night and I think, according to Jule, it'll be 3-4 days before it arrives.  Just want to be able to work out my dates.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Laura36

Had a call from UHW fetal medicine today.  Have the follow up appt with Dr Long on Monday at 9am.  They are calling it a post natal check up which all sounds very strange.  Just hoping it's not more bad news with the baby's test results.  Has got me feeling v sad again this evening and I stupidly just went browsing on the 2nd tri boards and saw all the lovely ladies who I was chatting with when pg now all about 24 weeks ish.


----------



## Jule

Oh Laura there's sad.  Perhaps he just wants to follow you up to check everything is ok.  Try and keep positive ready for the next treatment, it wont be long now and   it will work for you


----------



## kara76

oh laura hun 

it is ok to feel sad hunni and its gona be very hard going onto pregnancy boards, i really would try and avoid them if you can. did you know you would have an appointment?


----------



## Laura36

Yes I chased the appt last week as I need to know before the next tx that it's nothing likely to cause a problem.
DH can't come so I'm on my own.

Thanks girls, I know I shouldn't go on preg boards.


----------



## kara76

i know its hard not to go and look, i just to do it over and over like i was somehow torturing myself and it will get easier

i hope it goes ok and they can reasure you ready for your next treatment, you are one strong woman


----------



## LJE

Hi Girls,

I'm back in the land of cyberspace!!! 

Thank you to everyone for your good wishes.
How are you all?

Miriam - I'm glad you and bump are ok.

Have to go for ET tomorrow and then rest, hubby can look after me for the weekend or !!!
Lets think      

Lisa.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

cardifflaura said:


> Had a call from UHW fetal medicine today. Have the follow up appt with Dr Long on Monday at 9am. They are calling it a post natal check up which all sounds very strange. Just hoping it's not more bad news with the baby's test results. Has got me feeling v sad again this evening and I stupidly just went browsing on the 2nd tri boards and saw all the lovely ladies who I was chatting with when pg now all about 24 weeks ish.
> 
> Laura, sorry to hear your feeling a but down.
> 
> The following up appointment i had with Dr Long was just a chat about what happened etc and i had a post mortem too so we went through that. With me she suggested that i have genetic counselling but that was about it. There wasnt much too it. She said it was just one of those things and to contact her if i got pregnant again so they could keep any eye on me.
> 
> Hugs Hun and thanks again for flowers.
> 
> Sarah


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Sarah, you're very welcome for the flowers!  Glad they arrived.  Well, I suppose if I do get preg again then I'll certainly take up Dr Long on her offer to keep an eye.  I'll be in every week for a scan!!


----------



## miriam7

laura im sure it will be a routine appoinment and they will say you were very very unlucky


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Laura, hugs to you.  I know what you mean about the boards i keep doing it.  Hope the appointment goes well

Lisa woohoo ET today

Miriam how are you

Emma how ARE YOU

Kara i will ask you later over coffee

Jules hope you are well

Well ladies i have lost 5.5 lb, and i am bloody chuffed

See you all soon


----------



## kara76

see you in  abit trouble lol


----------



## mimi41

kara leaving work in about 15 mins see you at vincents


----------



## Laura36

Wow 5.5lbs Michelle that's amazing. What've you been doing??  As you can see in the last 4 weeks I've managed to lose exactly 2lbs and that was in the first week!


----------



## miriam7

evening all ... i woke this morning at about 6 with pains down my left side again it was really hurting i had consultant appointment at 1050 i couldnt sit still waiting to be seen ... she examined me and said babys fine its just me ... she wants me to have a scan at xray department to check my kidneys and bladder so took the form to department they said they would ring or post me an appointment   so no phonecall today so i bet i will be waiting a while ... i also had a trace of blood in my urine again same as monday but when they tested it there was no infection   im ok at the moment i took co codamols as parectemols didnt help this morning .. but if i get bad again im going to go maternity and be admited as thats the only way i will get scanned quicker


----------



## kara76

oh hun what a pain for you

i would get yourself down and get admitted if you have to keep popping painkillers


----------



## Jule

Oh heck Miriam how awful for you   Hopefully it will start to ease otherwise go to the hospital at least they can get things done when your admited, it needs sorting you got another 10 weeks


----------



## miriam7

i know the thought of suffring for 10 weeks isnt good lol con said babys moved and is head down bum up so it shouldnt be her digging in me but she could be on my uretha ?? (tube going from my bladder ) i dont think they can do anything if she is but at least i would know what the pains from!


----------



## Jule

Yes peace of mind at least you will feel better knowing the reason, hope it eases for you


----------



## mimi41

Miriam hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## ANDI68

Take care Miriam, if you're in that much pain admit yourself hun


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies   
michelle well done hun on the weight loss you are doing brilliant  

miriam ~you take it easy and make sure jeff waits on you hand and foot,hope the pain eases soon   

how are the rest of you ladies ??
Ive been to my nieces  tea party it was lovely all the family was there kids had a fab time and we did as well


----------



## kara76

hiya emma

im good just watching tv and chilling out


----------



## ebonie

Im chilling now as well, its nice to think i dont have to go to work tonight, lol


----------



## Jule

Theres nice Emma glad you had a nice evening.
Ive been having easy evening.  Had bit of bad news earlier my close friend phoned to say her mum had died suddenly so a real shock.  Been trying tos start on the study but really havent got any incentive but know i really must start soon, 20000 words isnt going to come easy!!!!


----------



## kara76

jule hunni, i know it was such a shock and take a day or 2 out, your head won't be in it


----------



## ANDI68

Jule, I'm sorry about your friend's awful news  

And, hope you're head is less overloaded today.  How is Popsi?


----------



## Jule

I know Kara when your head is spinning nothing sinks in i think i just need an early night.
Im already in bed and watching Ramsay kitchen night mares god i havent heard someone swear so much in all my life.......and its not gordan!!!!!


----------



## ANDI68

I know Jule   I think he was trying to be like Gordon too much


----------



## Jule

God your watching it as well. I like this programme but flipping heck never heard so much swearing..


----------



## kara76

yeah im watching it too lol


----------



## Jule

Im sure ill end up watching it again DH has recorded it as hes in bed needs to be up at 4am for work..hes gutted hes missing it, wait til i tell him im sure he'll love it lol


----------



## kara76

im logging off for the night

night all and behave lol


----------



## Jule

Night Kara-hope you sleep tight after reading that book!


----------



## miriam7

night kara ... ive had a lovely bath so feel much better for now   anyone got any plans for weekend?


----------



## Jule

No none just relaxing weekend doing bit of cleaning.  WHat about you?


----------



## Jule

Girls on the left under your profile it says bubbles what are they?  How do they increase?


----------



## miriam7

bubbles are nothing really but superstition  lol i like mine on sevens! i just blew you 10 more for luck


----------



## Jule

How did you do that?


----------



## ebonie

Jule just under the bubbles u will see (click to blow ) just press that and uv give them a bubble u can do it as many times as u want i think !!


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

miriam i hope you are feeling better today i agree with the others if you still don't feel well get your self admitted.

jule sorry to hear about your friends mum.  

how is everyone today. 

i don't have any plans this week end apart from cleaning the house and doing a food shop. ( hate doing that)

have a good weekend everyone


----------



## kara76

i should really get dressed and get and help luke moving wheels down to our new barn/shed/HQ but i can't be bothered yet lol

a very good friend sent me flower/chocs and wine today aww bless. i get all soppy when this happens as andi knows


----------



## kara76

anyone on the pop tonight?


----------



## popsi

hi girls..xx

hows everyone doing ,  sorry i been a hopeless poster lately i cant keep up with everything

kara.. yes i having a drink  , hey your ticker be less than a month tomorrow  

ebonie.. how are you honey your quieter than normal    are you joining me and kara x

jule, andi, kelly, miriam, laura, and all you other lovely ladies.. sending big big  

just watching the eurovision thing !! what a con, that bloke from wales was the only one who could actually sing !!


----------



## kara76

im on the vino lol and getting a chinese

its been a busy day

yay looking forward to my ticker coming down


----------



## popsi

girls can someone put my bubbles on a 7 please, i need all the luck i can get this week x


----------



## kara76

aww bless ya

there you go, its is a load of ******** though lol

do you have home study again this week?

if i go quiet that means foods has arrived


----------



## popsi

thanks darling.. i know its a load of crap but hey    every little helps lol.. no homestudy till 17th february now as she going on hols, just got lots of work to do, and DH finds out about job this week and looks like popsi's ear not worked again !!!!


----------



## kara76

jeez you have a hell of a week ahead then but on the up side it could be a good week, if johns job is safe and the vet fixes popsi


----------



## popsi

yes your right and i am trying to think like that, and my manager has taken it upon herself to fight for adoption paid leave for me as we only get 7 weeks and maternity is 26 weeks !! so who knows this could be the best or worse week lol ...     for best 

how are you feeling hun.. did you have nice flowers etc


----------



## kara76

wow thats great hun, you must try and stay postive and not get down until things happen......

yeah tania sent me flowers chocs and wine.......i cried!!!!!

im feeling good, bit of edge as everything is edging closer but good


----------



## popsi

aww bless her, its because your special to us all see honey x

your bound to be getting edgy, but it will be here before you know it, and your doing new protocol too so its a total fresh new start for you   ... hows your car


----------



## kara76

it will work this time, it will 

you make me blush

the new car is cool, will be ever better once the engine etc etc is swapped

just off to eat be back soon hun


----------



## Jule

There's nice of your friend Kara to get your chocs etc, what a nice thought.

Popsi fingers crossed everything witll be ok with DH job and popsi ear.  Cant believe you only get 7 weeks adoption leave thats bad you should be entilitled to same as maternity leave, hope your manaher can sort something for you


----------



## popsi

jule i know its pants !!! i have learnt one thing adoptive parents are discriminated against big time (because its our choice !!!! yeah right like getting pregnant is by accident !!), how are you doin x

kara.. hope your chinese was nice, I cooked a lovely chicken chasseur tonight and had home made chips with it.. it was lush


----------



## kara76

my chinese was lush

seems to me the only way to get fair treatment is being 14 and getting pregnant, they get everything


----------



## Jule

Its terrible isnt it girls, Popsi you shoudl have the same as any pregnant person its really bad.  Glad you had nice chasseur, i also enjoyed my chinese like you kara.
Im fine popsi just trying to relax, cant belive i will have my second funeral already this year.  My poor sister has been 2 3 family funerals this year, what a terrible start to the new year!! hopefully things will get better.  Im lookignforward to starting injecting again 9th Feb, bit nervous but also want to get going again..


----------



## kara76

the 9th is gona come roun so fast, im due on that day so it will be my last af before the op


----------



## Jule

I knwo i just dont knwo where the time is going its mad isnt it.  I thibnk cause we are constantly watching our cycles and have dates to plan for thetime flies by.  Before the tx i dont remeber time going so quickly.


----------



## kara76

could be age too lol


----------



## Jule

Yeh could be that too


----------



## Jule

girls how do you know if someone has blown your bubbles?  Does it tell you?


----------



## kara76

<<<<<<<<over there is name and bubbles


----------



## popsi

girls.. wait till you get to my age.. then time goes quickly lol  

i have just dropped a glass on my foot OMG !!! it hurt big time the glass did not smash but think my foot did lol


----------



## kara76

was it empty? if so phew


----------



## Jule

oh god bet its throbbing you feet are tender not much fat on them.  you were lucky it didnt break


----------



## popsi

yes it was empty kara lol... i went to the kitchen and there was someone standing outside our drive i leant forward to pull the curtain back to look and knocked the glass off the worktop !!! ... jule thank you for the sympathy honey my DH does not have any and keeps saying "well whos fault was it! !"


----------



## kara76

luke has jusr insisted that i do not need to remind hi to take his vitamin


----------



## popsi

kara.. but you KNOW that you do


----------



## kara76

no tell me lol


----------



## popsi

fact... men remember nothing !!


----------



## Laura36

evening ladies.  You've got me thinking about a drink now!  I have vodka and I have cranberry juice in the house. sounds like a good combination. Will go & pour myself one in few mins.

Popsi - sorry to hear dog popsi's ear still not right.  What a nightmare and she can't be happy having to keep going back to the vet.  Hope you get some good news this week re DH job.


----------



## kara76

sounds good to me laura

my wine isn't going down well anymore


----------



## Laura36

you lot have me really craving a chinese now too....  I haven't really eaten much tonight. Had a big row with DH (think I'm just mega moody at the moment and that's before Down Reg!) and so didn't eat my dinner in protest.  Now can't be bothered but really fancy a chinese!  

Why is your wine not going down well Kara?


----------



## kara76

dunno just fancy a cuppa lol

sometimes having a good row clears the air


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies i have been down our friends house having a bottle or three of wine  

popsi ~i am surrised that u only get 7 weeks i had exactly the same as a pregnant person do   exactly the same maternity leave and i was under the conclusion that everyone has the same !!!!!


----------



## Jule

How is everyone today?  What a terrible day its been blowing a gale all night.  Anyone got snow?


----------



## kara76

no snow here just cold and bright sunshine


----------



## ebonie

No snow here either   it did try this morning though when i was at rubgy !!


----------



## kara76

im off out again soon to sweep the barn out!!!!!


----------



## Jule

Oh never i thought someone would have.  DH in Birmingham he rung as it snowing really heavy there, he wanted to check he could get back home!!  No snow here hopefully we wil have some 

There's good you are Kara sweeping th barn, i should do the same with th garage, we meant to do it last summer.  It will be well over due by the time we get around to it maybe in summer!!


----------



## ebonie

i hope dh gets home jule tell him to bring some snow with him !!
I reckon we are always last to have snow   
i need to get out the back garden and sweep that up as well but omg its so cold i think i will wait for spring to come


----------



## Jule

Yes hopefuly he will,he hasnt rung yet to stay he's stuck but done think he will be leaving for a while yet!
Ive been out its freezing and really grey.  I think perhaps we will have snow tonight or tom.
Im off to my sister for tea she invisted me over which is great, saves me cooking for myself.  DOnt want to leave my nice warm house though!


----------



## Jule

Would someone like to blow me bubbles im getting obsessed by them, wish i could blow my own lol


----------



## ebonie

it will be nice to go visit your sister is she far from you ??
If u want to jule u can !!
I blew you some day before yesterday i will blow you some more now !!


----------



## ebonie

Oh yeah please can i have mine ending in a 5 please !! My bubbles i mean


----------



## Jule

Just done it blew you a load.  Now ending in 5 for you..
No she only lives a 5-10 min walk 2 mins in car.  WIll definately have to be car though, too cold to walk 
Need to have proper meal done nothing but pick all day, thats no good for diet!   She's cooking lamb dinner so that should be nice


----------



## ebonie

Id say to drive as well its not safe to walk home in dark on your own   

Mm sounds nice I hope you enjoy  
sounds like your hubbie will be in late tonight


----------



## Jule

yes probbaly about 8pm.  Its the spring fair where he buys all his stock for the shops.  Its busy time of year for him, i think he will be going to coventry in few weeks and theres another place few weeks after that.  Ive been few times with him but its a very long day, he went at 7am and its constant walking all day long through the different supplier stalls.

Sister just text dinner wont be til 6pm now so ill do bit of study and shower possibly before i go.

ANy plans for this evening for you em?


----------



## ebonie

Oh well that will be nice jule 
it do sound like a long day! If you dont mind me asking what shop have he got ?


----------



## Queenie1

hope we get snow tomorrow enough to close the schools so i can have a day off.


----------



## Jule

He has few shops called Bag Boutique.  You may have seen his shop in cardiff airport. Sells bags, shoes, luggage, jewellery,hair accesories.  Its great ive never had so many bags, shoes, boots etc


----------



## Jule

Queenie i gather you teach, what age group?


----------



## ebonie

Yeah i have seen it !!
Handy hubbie to have isnt he all them bags and boots lol
i think if i need a bag to go out i will come to your house  

It will be nice if it snows queenie, but if it do its got to be a good downfall no half hearted snow fall


----------



## Jule

I have bag and shoe parties twice a year.  Next one in about may.  WIll let you know you can come around.

I agree has to be good downfall otherwise i still need to go to work!!


----------



## Queenie1

oh def. if we don't get much then i will still be able to travel to school it needs to be a good downfall so i can phone in and say i can't get in.
jule i work in the reception class of a primary school.


you must have the best selection of bags and shoes around.


----------



## ebonie

That sounds good jule  let me know !!
queenie i   that we have a good downfall and that i cant drive my car anywhere


----------



## Laura36

Dh is hoping for lots of snow so he can't get to work in Abertillery tomorrow  

I'm just in Cardiff tomorrow, hosp appt 9am then working from home so I can't get out of work. Have to be in Birmingham Tue/Wed though for a course so some heavy snow would be good if possible!

Jule, I'll blow you some bubbles now but can I have some back please??  I've never thought about the bubbles but think I'd like mine ending in 7 please  

Lovely chilled out day for me and DH today.  Shame work has to spoil it tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie1

glad you had a chilled out day laura, 

good luck at hosp tomorrow.

forcast is for lots of snow in birmingham and if we get snow abertillery will def get it.


----------



## KellyG

Its snowing by me.... Im in cardiff xxx


----------



## Queenie1

ooow and with me ( abergavenny )


----------



## ebonie

u girls are making me sad  lol still no snow with me yet


----------



## Jule

and with me in bridgend


----------



## Queenie1

i'm surprised em thought you would have had some never mind i'm sure you'll get some soon.


----------



## ebonie

cruel u lot are lol
well jule ur not that far from me so maybe its on its way up lol
i know queenie considering it was trying to snow this morning


----------



## Queenie1

just had another look and it has stopped now but we have a white covering

 for more so i can have a day off


----------



## Jule

Emma im sure its on its way up to you.  I didnt realise it was here until i went out to ut the bins out.
Laura ill send you some bubbles now.  My DH has been to Birmingham and said it was heavy up there with snow today.
Hope we get more ill be watching assessing for tom..


----------



## ebonie

lol well i phoned my mum and she lives inbetween us jule and she said she think she can see it starting  

laura i have sent u some bubbles as well and queenie lol i ahve been on a bubble blowing mission since jule mentioned it


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for the bubbles. don't seem to have many compared to others so keep blowing everyone. 
why does everyone like their bubbles to end in 7 is that a lucky number

well i phoned my mum as well she lives 4 miles away from me and she has no snow at all,


----------



## ebonie

Ive blown u a few more queenie   i think some people think number seven is a lucky number, But i would prefer number 5


----------



## Queenie1

omg just seen my bubbles thank you em feel happy now i'm in 3 figures.


----------



## popsi

hi ladies

well we had a few flurries earlier but nothing major really, to be honest i dont want any as i HATE driving in it, although love snow.. so   

eb.. i have put your bubbles on a 5 honey xx

hows everyone else xx


----------



## miriam7

just put you on a 5 emma lol im 7 mad too... hope appoinment goes ok tomorrow laura


----------



## ebonie

Thank you girls for putting me on 5   
How r u two ??


----------



## popsi

ebonie.. i am ok still stressed but thats story of my life at moment  , how are you honey, how did J get off in rugby today


----------



## ebonie

Aw bless   i hope this week turns out ok for you both   

They lost 8 ~4   i think though the other team its their second season playing as they are big boys   some kids were crying cause they were cold, j looked like the michelin man with all his layers of clothing on im surprised he could run   hes only skinny normally    the coach said they will not be playing in such cold weather again he was very annoyed


----------



## miriam7

orrr bless them the poor sods.. i bet you was freezing on the side lines!


----------



## ebonie

Omg yeah we was so cold   darren was lucky lol he didnt go his back is bad, So me and chris went lol


----------



## popsi

aww bless ebonie.. but at least he was brave enough to play like a little soldier  , dar definately had the lucky straw lol (although i would like to have watched too lol) .. well its really cold here, my bird bath has frozen and the wind is freezing


----------



## ebonie

sounds very cold popsi 
why was you outside in this weather ??


----------



## popsi

because i am a good fur baby mother and popsi needed a wee lol


----------



## ebonie

nutter we are lucky lucy is small so she has a dog flap well actually its a cat flap   so she comes and goes as she pleases   im of to bed now night night 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls guess what its snowing   not that much on floor at the moment but the snow is still falling   j have gone to school in his wellys, with shoes in a bag    keep safe everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

yay we have snow, left school on the dot as dh said it was getting heavy here, it has stopped now but hope to get more by the morning and hopeful wont be able to go to school!! 

whats it like with everyone else.


----------



## KellyG

Where do you live queenie? x


----------



## Queenie1

live in abergavenny but work in newport


----------



## PixTrix

Hi 
Hope everbody is enjoying the snow. It was white when I got up this morning. Realised that our cupboards were bare so went on a panic shop, got home and the snow had cleared!  Started up again so we are now white again, not happy cos have had to miss piano!!

The dogs are loving it!


----------



## miriam7

its snowing quite a bit here now too


----------



## ebonie

It havent started back up yet   i hope it either dont snow at all or give us a god downfall


----------



## kara76

about bloody time, no snow where i work but snow at home 

w00t


----------



## miriam7

its settling here now quite good ..anyone think there going to be snowed in for work tomorrow


----------



## KellyG

I better be, i cant be assed with work lol


----------



## kara76

me too

i called work tonight and said ' do you want a weather update ' lol

its snowing now and sticking


----------



## Jule

woo hoo snowing really heavy here, floor covered.  Looking good.  Shame though not in work tomorrow just got to get my car to the garage, been making a noise they thinks it the air con compressor i think its something they done since changing the belts, hope its sorted tom.

Had my new carpet, its lush really soft under our feet. Looks like a new house now


----------



## Laura36

Come on snow, keep on going!!! I don't want to get up, leave at 6.15am and drive to Birmingham.
It was snowing quite heavily up to about 9.30pm but has tailed off now.  
Queenie, what's it like in Abergavenny this evening?  I'd be driving up towards the M50 so am hoping it's too bad to go. Don't want a night away from home as it's a 2 day thing.

Jule, glad your new carpet is good.  I love the smell of new carpets.


----------



## KellyG

Well its about 2in here and still going   its like this tomorrow, only my boss lives around the corner (ish) and if he gets to work then i cant make any excuses lol


----------



## Queenie1

hooray my school has been closed can now have a day playing in the snow 

how is everyone


----------



## kara76

im off

my boss said to go and have a play in the snow


----------



## Queenie1

well enjoy your day in the snow. wonder if anyone else is off work


----------



## kara76

im sure they must be lol


----------



## mimi41

I'm off to, but no telly my sky isn't working boohoo.

Kara, lou gets her results today, i'll let you know


----------



## kara76

hiya hun

go and knock the snow of the dish lol be gentle though

i did txt lou, has she managed to get there?


----------



## kara76

im considering getting dressed and taking rex for a walk lol


----------



## mimi41

Yeh my sky is working again, thanks kara

Lou was having a phone consultation i think, i'll ring her later

I'm going to go for a walk later.

Hope you are well


----------



## Queenie1

well i'm planning on going for a walk later as well i love the snow.


----------



## kara76

oh fingers crossed for her

glad you sky is now working, it throwing it down with snow again, think i will wait til all the kids are cold and gone home and then go out lol


----------



## mimi41

The kids have made a huge snowman right in front of my car, even if i wanted to go out i couldn't.  Lovely to see them playing in the snow though.  I'm afraid they will snowball me if i go out


----------



## kara76

i hate snowballs and kids also insist of throwing them at cars which pees me off


----------



## mimi41

Kara steve is snowed in the caravan, poor thing.  Mind you he's taken his playstation with him so he won't be bored.

Did luke manage to get to work, cos my head office in Llandarcy is closed


----------



## kara76

he will be fine then lol

yeah luke went to work and phoned to say it was bad and i was hoping he would have phone by now to say he was on his way home but haven't heard anything


----------



## mimi41

Is it bad over clunderwen way


----------



## kara76

yeah it is and i think its gona get worst

i hope that anyone who has ec today gets there


----------



## mimi41

Oh yes, i never thought about that.  What would happen with that then if they couldn't get there


----------



## kara76

i suppose all would be wasted

i would have got there someway lol


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls we have loads of snow today   j is of school   s im of to take him and lucy out for a walk and we will have a snow ball fight kara  if you was here i would be throwing snowballs at you


----------



## kara76

i thought you would be a snowball thrower lol


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, 
Hope you don't mind me popping in to say hello.
DH and I have been referred to IVF Wales and have our 1st consultation on 2nd April.

P.S Isn't the snow fab!!!


----------



## kara76

hiya helen and welcome to the board

you will find all the girls fab and supportive


----------



## mimi41

Hi Helen

Welcome, will you be seeing Janet Evans on the 2nd April


----------



## Queenie1

hi helen and welcome you will get great support from everyone on here. good luck

em enjoy your snowball fight if i was there i would be joining in.

hadn't thought about if someone had ec today i hope they get there


----------



## popsi

Hi girls

OMG !!! its amazing i went to work and was immediatly sent home ! thankfully as its become really really bad now we have built a lush snowman (pics on ********) and me john and popsi been out playing snowballs for ages lol.. have come in now soaked through be back out soon no doubt, John has to work at 2pm we will see if he can actually get the car out first !!

Have fun girlies stay safe 

xx


----------



## popsi

woo hoo john just got a call from work he dont have to go in for safety reasons !! we off out walking


----------



## kara76

lol thats great

luke should be home soon but the sun has come out


----------



## Queenie1

enjoy your walk popsi, i'm going on mine shortly can't wait.


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls we had some fun   but our hands were freezing then lol 
the sun is out here to   i hope it dont melt the snow i want more of it 


Welcome helen to ivf wales board i expect i will speak to u around the boards 

popsi that good that john has the afternoon  off enjoy ur walks  

queenie i got bloody snowballs in my face from j but i had him back   he loved it ,,


----------



## kara76

alot of the snow has gone but its hailing and snowing on the off


----------



## ebonie

we have still got loads in the garden but the road is much clearer   looks like im in worl tonight


----------



## kara76

no need for work hun lol

i think i might peal some spuds and have a glass of wine


----------



## Queenie1

sorry to hear you might have to go to work em. sounds like you had fun, we had a very gentle walk as it was the first time dh had been outside since his op so no snowball fights for us. 

sun has been out here but there is still loads of snow just had another down pour but it has stopped now, i expect i will be back in work tomorrow- never mind it was a fun day.

kara i have just peeled my spuds as well but no wine for me have drunk it all


----------



## popsi

emma.. be careful going to work its going to freeze real bad tonight the roads will be bad honey x

queenie.. glad you managed a slow walk x its good to be out in the fresh air x

kara.. enjoy your wine honey i think mysellf its good for AMH levels    x

well we had a lovely walk, ended up on my ar$e more than once which was hysterical and so much fun, had a few snowball fights and it was a great day acted like kids and forgot about everything for a while   .. i would recommend it to everyone xx

right off to do a bit of invitation work now, and may have a drink or two later, popsi is in for her op tomorrow weather being ok, and DH hoping for work news tomorrow too    for a good day x


----------



## kara76

aww popsi sounds like you both had fun, love your ******** pics


----------



## popsi

thanks hun yes it was fun lol... does rexus texus like the snow


----------



## kara76

yeah he loves it and i was playing snowballs with him lol


----------



## kara76

how is popsi?


----------



## LJE

Hi Girls,

Snow here started to melt on the roads this afternoon as the sun came out.  
My garden looked fab with all cats pour prints over it.
I would have loved to have gone for a walk but was to frightened to just incase I fell over!!

Hooe you've all had a good day.

Lisa


----------



## ebonie

Well i am debating wether to go in as you said popsi the roads are going to be like glass and i dont fancy driving in these conditions it frightens me   

popsi so glad u had a good day today it is fun isnt it did u see the pics i put on ********, hard work to get pics of lucy she just barks and runs   

kara didnt u have a snowball fight     

ohh thats a shame queenie at least he managed to go out how is he ?? 

Hiya laura how r u feeling hun ??
aww dont blame u not going out side it is a bit lethal out


----------



## kara76

lisa hiya hun how ya doing

emma rex wouldn't throw them back lol, he did wreck my snowman


----------



## popsi

kara. . she is fine in herself just has a huge ear again so goin in for repeat op in the morning

em.. i am going to look at your pics now


----------



## popsi

aww they are lovely eb.. j and lucy look like they are having fun    

lisa.. dont blame you for not walking honey xx


----------



## ebonie

Lucy loves catching snowballs we throw at her i think she is surprised then that theres nothing left in her mouth only cold lol
kara u could have got luke out with u ??
darrens back have gone so he didnt go out with us   

thank you popsi yeah they were having loads of fun oh by the if ur thinking j i all over ** i have set them on so only certain people can see lol


----------



## kara76

luke didn't get back til later and then had to do some work at home plus he is boring lol


----------



## miriam7

evening all and welcome to the board helen    sounds like you have all had a fun day lol no snowball fights for me ive been out carpet and wallpaper shopping ... popsi hope popsis op goes ok tomorrow and its good news for your hubby


----------



## popsi

emma sweetie, it never crossed my mind at all honey about the pics of j, but i do know for sure you would always look after his best interests always   

miriam.. thanks honey hope your ok x

kara..    luke  x


----------



## helen_26

Thank you everyone for the lovely welcome.
Sounds like fun has been had by all in the snow.  Shame I have to go back to work in the morning.


----------



## Jule

You girls are lucky having time off.  I got my car to the garage this am even though it was thick with snow.  Me and DH went to Cardiff in his car where the roads were a lot clearer. Well peed off got to UNI at midday and found out study day cancelled after me taking the day off for study.  Walked all the way back to DH work 45 mins walk and decided to go into my work even though i was in my jeans!!
Well bit of luck email came around and siad if i was there more than half a shift i would get full pay so stayed for the rest of the afternoon and now can have my study day back-what a result!!

Lisa glad you are taking it easy, you will just have to look from your window..


Glad you all had fun in the snow with your snow men and snow ball fights.

Welcome helen im sure you'll find out loads of info and gets loads of support on here.


----------



## mimi41

Evening all

Hope everyone is nice and warm and snug after there days in the snow.  I haven't ventured out all day, just vegged in front of tv.

Miriam glad you are better and able to go shopping


----------



## Jule

michelle glad your online-i done the dvd tonight oh my god my legs and everything aching.  i thought my lungs were coming out-i am so unfit


----------



## Jule

Just been on ******** you all got pictures on there of you in the snow and there i was working!!

Apparently got bad weather Thur again-another day i need to get to work for have busy clinic all day!!


----------



## mimi41

Jules just wait until tomorrow lol


----------



## Jule

Oh my god and i wanted to do it every night i dont think that will happen then....I done the first one so will try the other one tom or next day.  Which is the best one


----------



## Jule

Its high impact isnt it it was very energetic for the whole 40 mins!


----------



## mimi41

Jules i prefer the sculpting one.  Yes it is high impact


----------



## Jule

Oh ill try that one maybe tom-once i see how i feel.  How often do you do it?


----------



## mimi41

about 3 times, its really good


----------



## Jule

can you see a difference with your shape


----------



## mimi41

No not yet, but i don't think miracles happen lol

If you do it 3 to 4 times a week you should see a difference in about 6 weeks


----------



## ANDI68

Welcome Helen, good luck!

Popsi, hope tomorrow will be a good day all round  

Hope everyone is okay, found it hard reading back ..... I missed 10 pages!


----------



## mimi41

Hi Andi hows the dhea going


----------



## Jule

Kara how are you?  Have you ahd fun in the snow today?


----------



## kara76

i did have a play

its was nice to spend a day chilling, i got up at 715am and watched the snow

jule how are you hunni, 6 days til dr


----------



## Jule

Im fine bit gutted i got into cardiff for study that was cancelled but went to work and now at least i have my study day back to use again.  
I cant believe its next Mon time is flying, cant believe we will be back on that roller coaster again it has come so quick.  Not long for you now for your op either!
I got my friends mum funeral at 10.30 tom so ive taken tom off cause didnt fancy going into work after that.


----------



## kara76

aww hunni

tomorrow is gona be a hard day for you and your poor friend. i don't blame you for not wanting to go into work afterwards


----------



## popsi

jule ... thinking of you and your friend tomorrow honey xx


----------



## Jule

dreading going to be honest hate funerals and will be dificult cause it was sudden even though she had a medical problem this was unexpected.  This is my second this year and my poor sister it will be her 3rd as her DH grandad died and they ahd that funeral as well.  Not a good start to the year.

Are you going into work tomKara?


----------



## Jule

Thanks Popsi.  How are you? have you ahd today off as well


----------



## Laura36

Phew, took me ages to read back over everything.

Jule - hope tomorrow goes ok for you and your friend  

Miriam, how was the carpet & wallpaper shopping, successful I hope? Is it all pink??

Helen - welcome to the IVF Wales boards and wishing you loads of luck with your treatment.

Kara, Popsi, Andi, Lisa and everyone else - hello, glad everyone's had a good day with the snow.

I've been working at home today, glad not to have to be in Birmingham for 2 days! Have been to M&S at Culver tonight for a wander around. Roads are very icy.


----------



## miriam7

thats good you dont have to go to birmingham    not pink pink i couldnt find a light pink carpet so am going for beige but the walpaper has little pink hearts on lol


----------



## Laura36

Aww, wallpaper sounds lovely.  Beige carpet is very sensible as when she's older she may be a tomboy and hate pink!


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Michelle,

I think I may have mastered the DHEA in not upsetting my tummy so much.  I'm now taking it with Weetabix in the morning and yesterday I was much better.  I've read a tummy upset is a side effect of it.  I wouldn't mind if I was losing weight  

Thinking of you today Jule

Miriam, not long to go now


----------



## ANDI68

Looks like I spoke too soon.  Tummy rumbling from hell is back, with a vengeance!  It's like the toilet scene from dumb and dumber


----------



## Jule

Oh no Andi thats not very pleasant-think of the weight loss though!!

Glad today over funeral's are not very nice such a sad time for my friend and her family.  

Glad your decorating coming on Miriam, whos going to paper the babies room?

Lucky you Laura to be off yesterday does that mean you may get tom off as well if the weather is bad?


----------



## kara76

hiya jule

i bet your glad its over with, so very sad

you really are on count down now


----------



## Jule

Yes i am funerals are so upsetting, just glad its over.  I think its a relief for the family as well, that wait for the funeral is the worst ever and noone is able to move on until that is over.

DO you knwo what Kara i really havent had chance to think about my treatment ive been so busy with my thoughts elsewhere that i think on the weekend it will really hit me that we are going again.  Its been a strange week what with the snow, funeral, study etc i dont know where i am.  Will be glad for this week to be over.

Whats the forcast for tonight is it supposed to be as bad as yesterday with the snow?


----------



## kara76

yeah i heard snow was coming again, the mountain i can see from our house is covered

i know life is busy and time is flying


----------



## Jule

Yes it does are you in work today?

I suppose you will be hoping for another day off tom if its snows?


----------



## kara76

nah im at work, day off today and tomorrow

would rather be able to get out tomorrow as i have hairdressers at 11am and dentist in the afternoon, i doubt we will get anymore, met office doesn't look like pembs will get any lol

you hoping for a day off?


----------



## Jule

Would love to but we had email in work yest that said i need to work ahalf my shift to get full pay.  SO will def go in for part of the day even if it means i go in late.  I suppose i will assess the situation in the morning.  Need to get in really as have clinic booked all day so lots of people coming to see me!  Bit bad really cause if i really couldnt get in i would need to AL or unpaid leave


----------



## kara76

yeah that is bad cause if your can't you can't!!!


----------



## popsi

hi girls

jule   glad its over for everyone now such a sad time i know x

just a quickie from me, well what a day today has been, John has kept his job for now even though on reduced hours, it looks like i may have won my fight for my adoption pay/leave to be the same as maternity just waiting for policy to be changed, they are working on it NOW and popsi is home from her operation, she is in a bad way love her tho, very drowsy and her ear is bleeding a lot and she is lying down whinning and breaking my heart  , but she is ok and can only get better now

sorry for the me post girls, much love to everyone xxx


----------



## kara76

aww hunni im glad about johns job well the fact he is keeping it and the adoption leave

sorry popsi isnt well and i am sure she will be well soon


----------



## ANDI68

Glad your DH's job is saved And, what a relief for you.  My DH had a letter yesterday regarding redundancies, it's such a worrying time.

Glad you're getting the rules re-written And  

Sorry to hear of Popsi's ordeal, bless her.


----------



## popsi

oh no andi.. will he be ok


----------



## Queenie1

andi sorry to hear that hope he will be ok

popsi glad to hear dh job is safe and that you have had good news on your adoption leave. hope popsi gets better soon.


----------



## ebonie

just a quick post girls 
popsi i am glad that johns job is ok hun   and its brilliant that you have improved the adoption leave, but sorry to hear about popsi i    that this op will work for her   

andi i hope ur hubbies job will be ok


----------



## Laura36

hi ladies

Popsi, I'm so pleased that your DH's job is ok for now. At least reduced hours will protect his employment for the time being.  And your adoption leave result is amazing!  Hope Popsi gets better quickly  

Andi - will your DH job be ok do you think? It's terrible at the moment and not much sign of things getting better.

Jule - what do you do to have clinics?  I didn't get the day off yesterday have to work from home. I will work from home tomorrow too. My job can be done from anywhere really as long as I have my laptop and broadbad so no luck with the snow for me! (and yes, the cyclogest did fall out   )

Lisa - hope you're feeling positive and resting.  

Queenie - are you back in work today after the snow?

Kara, how are you doing hun?  Your ticker is moving down nicely


----------



## mimi41

Hello folks how are you all

Been really busy today i am absolutely knackered


----------



## ANDI68

Keeping our fingers crossed but who knows in these uncertain times, I'm praying all will be okay  , we'll know more in the next few weeks.

Laura, did you do back or front?


----------



## Laura36

Front first few days then back, much easier and better!  Where else can you discuss this kind of thing online??


----------



## ANDI68

So where did it fall out of ... the front I'm imagining? LOL


----------



## LJE

Hi Girls,

How are you all?

I've had an up & down day today. Had a bloody mucus this morning and one again tonight. 
Phoned hos and they said not to worry. Could be from ET or implantation!!!!

Lisa


----------



## Laura36

yep, front door just didn't work for me.  Much easier back door and no need to lie down or go back to bed after.

Fingers crossed for your DH and his job.  Do you know when he'll find out for sure?  Have they issued a 90 day consultation notice?

Lisa, don't worry I think pretty much anything is normal during 2ww. By the way, on the voting room thread there's one that looks at 2ww and vivid dreams, most point to a BFP!


----------



## LJE

Cardifflaura - Dreams  LOL


----------



## Jule

Laura lol   that is sooooo funny cant belive it fell out-how did that happen??

Popsi so pleased your DH job ok and glad the fight for adoption pay has been sorted-so it should.  Sorry to hear about popsi hope she better tom.  How awful for you with her whining and knowing there's nothing you can do.  DId the vet give you pain killer for her or have you given her paracetamol?

Done my aerobics tonight again oh god tom i will hurt-my legs are heavy now lol no pain no gain   I keep loking in the mirror thinking those dimples will go soon!!!

Lisa try not to worry it is dark blood so it sounds like it is old blood, i know its easier said than done.


----------



## ANDI68

I did back door too Laura, no way out there  

So far there's only been a letter of announcement .... no notice, but I gather there is a letter to follow about a meeting.

I get vivid dreams and I'm not on the 2ww, dreams I can't repeat on here!


----------



## Laura36

Andi, you'll have to tell all now    Or do you need a few drinks first?


----------



## Jule

Oh Andi that sounds interesting!! Pehaps you can fill us in on one of our meets...


I agree no way our from back end unless of course you have aloose sphincter muscle lol


----------



## Jule

Any one got snow yet?


----------



## kara76

no but sil has in pembroke


----------



## Jule

I heard on the radio that parts have started to have snow.  Nothing here yet but im sure ill wake to a white covering


----------



## kara76

i just looked at the forecast and we have light snow but cardiff is heavy snow

im cool with that lol


----------



## Jule

Oh typical i would love it to snow any other time but not tonight i have a busy day in work.  i suppose though if im not there hopefully lot of my clients wont get there either!!


----------



## kara76

lets hope the roads stay clear


----------



## Jule

fingers crossed even until bout mid day and ill just come home early.


----------



## ebonie

Hello girls   be careful if ur driving  today ive just drove home from work and its not nice took me ages to get the snow of my car   take care girls


----------



## ebonie

Oh yeah forgot to say if ur goin to cardiff or newport apparently there is only one lane open check before u travel


----------



## KellyG

Girls please do not go out in this only if you really really really need too !!   But be very very very careful if you do go out


----------



## kara76

not bad here

the roads look clear


----------



## Queenie1

well school closed today although the snow isn't too bad here i probably could have got to school but looks like other staff couldn't.

hope everyone takes care if they need to go out sounds like newport/cardiff have it much worse than me.


----------



## kara76

i cancelled the dentist as it snowing quite alot now


----------



## Queenie1

that reminds me i have to book my dentist app thanks for reminder

are you in work today kara


----------



## kara76

nah i am home but back at work tomorrow

i love being at home but im lazy lol

i forgot to call the gp again about funding the gestone


----------



## miriam7

it snowed over night here seems to be melting a little now tho   i want more tonight lol i will be back on after going to help paint the skirting boards


----------



## kara76

well i did call my gp and now have to call on monday as he needs to speak with the other gp's as to whether to fund gestone for me

we will see but im not bothered as they have been brilliant already and its one of the cheaper drugs


----------



## mimi41

Hi kara, is it snowing heavy with you.  I might be snowed in tomorrow its coming down real heavy.  Good luck on the gestone challenge


----------



## kara76

nah its stopped at the moment but it was heavy a while ago

how are you michelle?


----------



## mimi41

I'm good thanks, you?


----------



## kara76

yeah not bad hun

its has just started snowing again, i hope it sods off now as i really need to go to work tomorrow cause i love work so much lol not!!!

time is flying by


----------



## mimi41

I've lost another 1lb, really chuffed cos i was convinced i had put weight on.

Hope it stops cos steve won't be able to get home


----------



## kara76

i just saw that and you are doing great, you go girl

can you beleive that they are running out of grit....madness


----------



## mimi41

It makes you wonder, surely knowing that our weather is so unpredictable they would of ordered a little more


----------



## kara76

heads lol

coffee next week mon/tue or friday, i have dentist on friday in the morning


----------



## mimi41

Its my birthday next tuesday so shall we meet for a coffee and a non fattening cake lol


----------



## kara76

deffo hun

we can have a birthday celebration


----------



## mimi41

Yeah thats a date


----------



## kara76

cool normal time normal place


----------



## Jule

Ive been in work today couldnt really afford not to go in, i would have had to take it as unpaid or annual leave.  The roads were ok as the major ones had been cleared, the side streets were the worst.  It took me much longer than normal though as it was only 50 on the motorway.  Soon cleared up though.

ANy one else been to work or have you all had a day off?


----------



## kara76

glad you are ok jule, it scary driving in this weather


----------



## mimi41

Its still snowing here and it seems to be sticking.  I would love a day off tomorrow but i have so much to do, it only makes it harder when you go in next (moan over).

I've just joined the goldie oldies board, because that is how i am feeling today.  My back is so painful and my knees i feel a right crock 

Sorry for the whinge


----------



## ebonie

Hello glad u got to work ok  its not snowing here havent been since early afternoonish actually the roads are clear   i was hoping for a night of work tonight   
Aww michelle


----------



## mimi41

Emma thanks for that.  Its snowing really bad here


----------



## kara76

crikey michelle no snow here, i hope i can get into work

i think that if they are not gona grit the roads at least tell us which roads won't me

hiya emma


----------



## Jule

No we havent got any snow either.


I know what you mean Michelle bout work you miss a day and have triple the work when you go back!! Are you aching from the aerobics do you think?  The weather doesnt help with joint pain either what about a hot water bottle, rather than joining golden oldies.


----------



## miriam7

no snow here yet tonight ..ive had to have a 2 hour nap this afternoon as was knackered


----------



## ebonie

im good thanks kara just waiting now to go to work   this weather is so strange isnt it i wonder if we will have snow tonight??


----------



## mimi41

I feel a goldie oldie though

Can you all pm me your names so i can add you to ********.  Karas i've done you


----------



## kara76

you have done me have you lol

opps sorry dirty mind again


----------



## kara76

anyone watching 10 years younger?

they are gona do acupuncture of her


----------



## mimi41

How rude

So no snow with you then


----------



## Jule

Yes i am god the one women is very wrinkly isnt she and the other one looks older than 49!


----------



## ebonie

Im watching The Bill 
michelle i will pm you my name and it will be easier for you if you add me of karas friends list as its a common  name


----------



## KellyG

Its slatting here (that even a word lol) 

Miriam i couldnt live without my naps now 

Hope you ladies are ok x


----------



## Laura36

Hello all,
Snow in Cardiff today melted by lunchtime.  None at all now and not forecast for tomorrow.  We're off away for the weekend to Warwickshire so hoping it'll all be ok for us to get there!

I worked from home again rather than getting the bus into town. It's ok working at home mostly but bit boring and lonely.

Miriam, 2 hour nap in the afternoon sounds fab. You need lots of rest - only 10 weeks to go!

Hope everyone's ok??  It's taking me ages to catch up on here every night, you lot are talking loads


----------



## ebonie

Good evening everyone!! 

How are you all this evening ??

Are you up to anything on the weekend ?

Laura i hope you and hubbie get there safe and sound and i hope you both have a lovely time


----------



## mimi41

It looks like its just me and you chick

How are you, have you got any plans for the weekend


----------



## ebonie

Yeah it do   no plans as yet michelle only over my mums visiting! Im not sending j to rugby training or the match if there is one as its to cold and  horrible out there !!

What plans you got ?
Is your hubbie home !!


----------



## mimi41

Yes dh home every weekend.  No plans really just usual shopping, cleaning, ironing you know all the exciting things


----------



## ebonie

yeah i know thoses things funny how we dont get escited about those things isnt it   
How is the snow down with u michelle is it clearing up  ??


----------



## mimi41

Hardly any left now, what bout with you


----------



## mimi41

Going to sign off now, dh looking real fed up

Take care

Michelle


----------



## ebonie

LoL oh bless my dh is out to darts and j is playing on hubbies laptop   
night hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

snows melting here too but im freezing lol its very quiet on here today hope your all ok


----------



## ANDI68

Evening ladies.  Hope you're all cwtched up nice and warm  

On the way to work this morning I hit ice or compressed snow on a bend and spun my car, really shook me up and upset me. An oncoming car passed me seconds before it happened.  I was so lucky!  I didn't make it to work, I headed back home too distressed to work.

It's so scary not having any control .. what a flipping week it's been.


----------



## miriam7

oh andi glad you wernt hurt   must of shook you up tho    where is everyone tonight


----------



## ebonie

It is cold tonight isnt it !!
Andi glad ur ok and no damage was done to you   this weather is lethal driving in isnt it i hate it !! Its cold and icy when  i go to work and its the smae but with snow when i come home this morning the car was slipping from the slush i shat myself nearly   i was glad to pull out side my house lol


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

how are you all today hope you have had a good day and that your snow has nearly all gone.

i can't believe that i only did 2 days in school last week. hope that things get back to normal.

andi hope you are feeling better today after your scare yesterday.

queenie x


----------



## mimi41

Hi Queenie

Its really quiet here today.

I know the snow really disrupted everrything didn't it.  Its been snowing here again today but went very wet instead of sticking.  If we have frost tonight though roads will be bad

I hope everyone is ok 

Michelle


----------



## kara76

hiya all

just got home and drove through nothing, rain, sleet and then omg heavy snow and it was sticking so had a little drift lol

stopped again now but there is a good few inches on the ground an its frozen on top


----------



## ANDI68

You would have loved my experience yesterday then Kara


----------



## miriam7

where is everyone   i bet emma and popsi have been drinking for the rugby


----------



## kara76

hey hey

im around, just had dinner and now having a glass of vino, hope your jealous miriam lol we will switch places soon


----------



## miriam7

lol im not fussed on wine but do miss a nice cold lager    not long now for your your op then your bfp!


----------



## kara76

yeah just over 3 weeks and then im all set, op then around a week later i wil start the pill woo hoo


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies  
yes miriam i was down my friends havinga drink and watching the rugby,Darren didnt drink so he drove and j was playing with my freinds son so he was happy as well   
It is snowing  here already   i think it will stick as there is stil lots of snow still left from the other day my garden is still white    

what u all up to today??we are watching wales vs Scotland  come on wales


----------



## popsi

hi girls

sorry not been on been really busy with adoption work this weekend not had time to post, yes i will be having a few drinks today when we play scotland.. em where are you watching wales v england lol ! xx glad you had a nice time and j did too  

big big hugs to you all, its raining here but starting to sleet a little now so hoping for lots of snow they say it could be minus 10 toniht  

xxx


----------



## ebonie

i wont be having a drink popsi i had enough yesterday   
we wil be watching it in the house today 
what about u popsi ??

Cymru am byth 
Do anyone know how to make writing bigger ?


----------



## popsi

yes we in the house as well ebonie but will be having a drink today  ... 

not sure how to make it bigger hone my be the letter with the up and down arrow


----------



## Shellebell

To make the letters bigger you highlight the ones you want and then click the A with the up/down arrow. It will put the code either end of the words highlighted and you can change this -> [size=10pt] number to make the letters bigger. Not sure what number it allows you to go up to ?


----------



## ebonie

[fly]Wales  [/fly] Won  
Thank you shelley i will keep practising lol thanks again


----------



## ebonie

Dont think i quite got it   lol i cant do big and then get it to move at the same time lol


----------



## Laura36

Hi ladies, I'm glad it's been quiet on here this weekend as it only took me a few mins to catch up  

Andi - sorry to hear you spun your car.  I've had been terrified if it'd been me.  Glad you went straight home after.

We've been away for the weekend, was really lovely.  Got back quite early today though (1pm ish) so DH could go and meet his mates & watch the match.

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend.

Only 11 days til I start down reg!! (Can't add another ticker as there's no space)


----------



## ANDI68

Oh no ... no more snow!!!!  I never hated it but I do now since I work on top of a mountain and my experience this week   I had to make up my time this week when I got sent home, so if I don't go in I don't get paid and we need every penny for our next cycle .. sorry to moan.  Snow go away!!!!  

And, I did wonder where you were.  How is Popsi hunni?

I read your post too Em and it made me laugh, you're a week early  

Glad you had a good time away Laura, 11 days .. it will be here before you know it.

Kara, you will be under the knife soon hun, bet you're nervous?

Who wants to look at my Chocoholics book at the meet up?


----------



## Jule

Sorry to hear Andi you spun your car-hope you feeling less shocked now.

I been busy all weekend.  Went to bingo on friday but didnt win anything 

Yesterday it was my nephew 4th birthday so went to Cardiff bowling.  In the night went out for a friends birthday, group of us went out for chinese meal and drinks.

Today watched the rygby-good match.  Cant wait for next week england v wales...cmon you welsh...

Start down reg tomorrow cant believe its finally here.  Time has passed so quickly.


----------



## Shellebell

[fly]Wales Won[/fly]

was this what you wanted to shout about ebonie  

[nobbc][fly]Wales Won[/fly][/nobbc]
You need to highlight the words everytime you select a new function, sometimes it has a fit and doesn't like to do it all in a certain order, like the above didn't like the fly to start off with but OK once I fiddled it a bit


----------



## popsi

andi.. hope your ok darling, just read about you spinning your car, i have only just read back on the posts after a busy weekend .. i know you were shocked just glad you werent hurt  , popsi is doing good so far i just hope she continues to improve and it does not fill up again this time   

woohoo thanks shell, em now yours has to be bigger than this


----------



## ebonie

lol that is what i was trying to shout about shelley  i will try and get it bigger than shelleys popsi  

WALES WON


----------



## ebonie

yay i done it lol 
i will try the flying one another time lol i can do smal and fly but not big yet


----------



## popsi

lol em .. one step at a time hey   

does anyone watch dancing on ice... todd carty is hysterical !!!!


----------



## kara76

i would love to watch it but watching overhauling!!!

its so so cold


----------



## ebonie

I dont watch it popsi but i seen it when he did that dance last week and he was on his belly across the floor   he is nuts lol 

Im cold as well kara lol


----------



## Jule

Im watching its brilliant Todd is so funny and Ray is fabulous.


----------



## ebonie

Andi what am i a week early doing ??


----------



## miriam7

i think andi means wales vs england in rugby  lol


----------



## ebonie

aww right i get u   its ok andi i will be doing another one next week for that match, but the only thing is i will be a little  tipsy


----------



## LJE

Hi Girls,
How are you all?
Andi - Sorry to hear about your car incident, glad you are ok.
Jule - Good luck for tomorrow   
Kara - not long for your op and then   
Ebonie - Glad you enjoyed the rugby. 

I'm feeling fine just very tired this weekend. Had a down day friday and was tired, DH took me out for lunch yesterday and we walked around Cowbridge for a short time. Came home and I fell asleep for 3 hrs!!

Lisa


----------



## kara76

lisa

lovely to hear from you hun. not too long to go now


----------



## kara76

well today has been up and down and round and round

had a lovely day with my mum but have been inform that we are having a staff meeting on thursday and people seem to think its not gona be good news, pay cuts etc etc

i have a massive cold sore now


----------



## kara76

oh forgot to say

3 weeks tomorrow woo hoo


----------



## miriam7

oh no seems everywheres having problems ...hope your job is safe   ive had a good day  went for the scan on bladder and kidneys seems i have a cyst on my kidney which could of been there a while and maybee is just aggrevated because im pregnant or the hormones (my mum has a few but never had pain of them ) ...im quite pleased as if pain comes back i will know why    ive also took 1 of my cats to vets as shes not right and off her food  i also found lump in her stomach on sat so have been thinking the worst that i would have to have her put down .. but it is just a fatty lump not tumer ... as shes 15 vet said could be kidneys failing so i opted to have her sedated to take blood i waited half hour for them to do it and results are good nothing wrong in kidneys either! it seems shes a very lucky black cat lol


----------



## Jule

Kara i hope its not bad news for you on Thur.  Its awful at the moment with the job situation. 

Miriam glad your cat is ok  

Lisa im   for you that youll get BFP  

I started inj today for down reg-cant believe im here again


----------



## miriam7

good luck jule just think everyday is a step closer to your bfp     lisa i hope your keeping sane


----------



## popsi

kara.. ohh no i have everything crossed for thursday for you, i know how stressful this can be xxx big hugs

miriam.. glad your ok and your little cat is ok too x

jule.. good luck  

much love to everyone else xx off now to fill in forms, have our medicals tomorrow   it will all be ok x


----------



## miriam7

good luck for medicals popsi   are they just at your own dr's?


----------



## Laura36

Kara, I really hope everything is ok with you at work this Thursday   you never know could be anything and rumours can be very wrong sometimes.  

Well done Jule - you're on the way now and I hopefully will be just behind you.

Hi Miriam, glad things are ok with you and also your cat!


----------



## ebonie

Hello ladies  

Miriam so glad you have found out what was causing the pain  
And i am so glad ur cat is ok   

kara i hope everything goes ok on thursday  
  
well done jule on your first inj  

popsi ~good luck for your medicals but im sure they will be ok  

laura ~how r u laura ?? xx


----------



## popsi

miriam .. yes its with our own GP, thanks ebonie i am just worried as my dad died young and i have "white coat syndrome" with my blood pressure but gp knows all about that lol x


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is ok

Lisa hope your not to tired, fingers crossed for you

Jule have you started injections already

Kara hi are we meeting tomorrow

Ebonie hi how are you

Miriam at least you know what the pain is

Andi, i hate snow as well its so disruptive and dangerous

Hi to everyone i have missed

Well i am 41 tomorrow boohoo, having a really bad day today i'm not even going to go into it

See you all soon

Michelle


----------



## ebonie

Aww michelle    sorry you have had a crap day hun    

popsi ~Your doctor knows if ur at any risks hun i hope  it will be fine


----------



## miriam7

for tomorrow michelle hope your day is better than today


----------



## ebonie

michelle X x x


----------



## kara76

i would do personals but my laptop is deciding the die on me which really is not good news


----------



## LJE

Hi Girls,

How are you all?
Michelle - Happy Birthday to you.

Miriam - Hope you and little one are well and keeping warm.

Kara - It wont be long for you.  

Jule - Good luck with injections etc.  

Emma - Thanks for good wishes  

Andi - Hope dh job is ok, thinking of you 

Laura - How are you?

Hello to everyone elase. Sorry if I have missed ayone out.  I'm ok, had another slight mucus last night with a liitle bit of fresh blood!!!!   Haven't had anything today.

Lisa


----------



## kara76

aww lisa i really am keeping things crossed for you

today is 14 days since egg collection?


----------



## PixTrix

I don't often say much in here, cos I'm a bit shy!!

But I have been following the threads and want to wish you the very best Lisa.


----------



## ebonie

Hello pixtrix welcome to general thread you can say as little or as much as you want hun feel free to join in  on any of our weird or sensible conversations    

Lisa i am praying for you hun


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you   I must say I usually have a good giggle when I drop in and read, a great tonic on a down day!


----------



## popsi

hi ladies... medicals went well ... blood pressure through the roof when we went in lol but normal by the time i left lol so thats good.. and he did not even charge us... i LOVE my GP    .. going to have an indian tonight now x


----------



## kara76

hey hey welcome to the madness of this thread

im attempting to dye my hair so wait for the orange lol, i did a strand test and left it on an hour and it went quite a nice shade of brown so im hoping i won't go orange but i do have a back up, if i do orange i have a dark blonde dye

im crap at this girlie stuff

popsi great news hun, you have a good gp like mine


----------



## ebonie

glad we can be of assistance to you on your down days   
no seriously join in on any conversation how ever your day is going wether its a good day or bad day we are all here to listen and help each other  
We are meeting up on the 19th of February come along it would be nice to meet you  we have some good conversations        

Popsi that is fab  news hun told you had nothing to worry about   and it was free wow     another step over over with hunnie


----------



## Laura36

Well done popsi on your medicals today!!  Another step on the journey.   My blood pressure gets white coat syndrome too, lol.

Pix Trix, Hi, glad you've ventured onto this thread.  

Lisa, hang in there as you really don't know til you test.  Is it Thursday that you test?  Wishing you all the luck in the world    

Kara, hope your laptop keeps going.  I hate having to spend money on things like electricals. Our washing machine keeps threatening to break but that would be a terrible way to spend a few hundred pounds!

Michelle - Happy Birthday for tomorrow. Sorry you've had a bad day today.  Hope you have a fab birthday.  What plans have you got to celebrate?  

Hello everyone else, Jule, Miriam, Emma.  Hope everyone is ok?

xx


----------



## mimi41

Thanks everyone for your birthday wishes

Kara great to see you today hows the hair

Lisa fingers are crossed for you


----------



## kara76

the hair looks good i think lol

ive dyed the underneath reddy brown and streak the top (it didn't go blonde lol)

michelle its always lovely to see you and have our chats


----------



## mimi41

Kara the hair sounds fab, you've missed your calling


----------



## popsi

kara.. it sounds fab.. post a pic on here or **  xx


----------



## kara76

i will try girls lol


----------



## kara76

it doesn't show up very well


----------



## mimi41

Looks good


----------



## miriam7

kara you look topless in that pic


----------



## kara76

i didn't think you would wana see my boobies lol


----------



## Laura36

Nice hair colour Kara


----------



## kara76

thank you girls

it was meant to be blonde lol


----------



## Laura36

def not blond but I like the redish streaks


----------



## miriam7

looks nice colour   well done on medical popsi your gp sounds great


----------



## PixTrix

Just wanted to say thank you for the lovely welcome earlier


----------



## Jule

Kara your hair looks lovely-not blonde though  .  I would love to do my own but too nervous it would look awful like blue or something lol that would be just my luck...

Laura not long now for you to start injecting.  You will only be  a week or 2 behind me.

Popsi fabulous news on the medicals, another step nearer having your children  

Pix trix im always on here chatting about anything. Nice to see you joined.

How you feeling Miriam?

How you Emma?

Ive had busy few days in work and then out in evenings.  Saw Lisa last night she doing ok.  Hoping and   you get BFP Lisa  

Im covered in spots my face looks awful about 4 have come today.  These injections are no good for my looks, spots this time, last time had a little cyst by my eye ehich still hasnt gone so will have to get GP to remove it.  Hope nothing else pops up on my face


----------



## PixTrix

Aw Jule, hoping that the injections are a lot better for your BFP then they are for your looks! You could play dot to dot on my face at he moment!!


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Computer is broken at work so i can't get on the net (arghh)

Jules the dhea does that to my skin.  I've never suffered from spots until i started that, it must have the same reaction for you with the injections

Kara i hope you are ok honey and not to stressed

Pix hi how are you

To everyone else hi

Michelle


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Michelle,
I'm good thanks. Should be getting an assessment done for open uni but it is doing my head in!!

How are you? Did you do anything nice for your birthday?


----------



## mimi41

I was useless when i studied with ou, its not disciplined enough for me.

I had a nice blouse and mainly money (because everyone thinks i am fussy) lol

Quiet on here tonight


----------



## PixTrix

Can't go wrong with money!

It is quiet. Where are you all!


----------



## mimi41

I see your on a diet, is it going well


----------



## PixTrix

Hasn't been going too bad. Thought think I have got to the point of not loosing more without starting to do some serious execrise!! Well the dogs toook  me on a good run today, will try again tomorrow!!

What do you find good? Are you disciplined with exercise?


----------



## mimi41

At the moment i have a really bad back, so not doing any.  Usually though i go to gym twice a week and i do davina mccall dvd.  I think thats quite disciplined lol


----------



## PixTrix

Wow you are good.

Important to take care of your back tho. Esp ready for carrying  special cargo


----------



## mimi41

Yeah your right.

When you doing next tx


----------



## PixTrix

Got my very first tx coming up. Don't know if nervous or excited at the mo!! Hate the unknown.

Doing antagonist, baseline scan 23rd March, booked in for e/c week of 6th April


----------



## mimi41

My personal opinion is the first tx is the best because it is the unknown.  Hopefully this will work for you and you won't have to go through anymore (it can take over your life) like it has mine (moan over).

I think i'm going to do another tx in june sometime, it all depends on our blood test results which i am getting next week.

Good luck withyour tx


----------



## PixTrix

I can imagine how it can take over your life. I have only been ttc 5 years and hard to think of anything else and 5 years is such a short amount of time in the world of infertility. 

Hope your blood results are ok next week and your next tx is the one.


----------



## kara76

just nipping in to say hi and im having job trouble and pay cuts seem likey 

im ok just worried, if pay gets cut that means im screwed


----------



## mimi41

Kara they are complete t*ssers.  You so do not need this stress at the moment


----------



## popsi

kara.. i    you will have some good news honey xx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh no Kara, so sorry. A really worrying time for you   Hope things turn out ok


----------



## kara76

it seems it could be harder work for less money which takes the **** and im scared

it seems its like everyone will need to agree or someone losses job

this is all reading between the lines and from what my boss has said to me personally


----------



## PixTrix

That really is taking the mickey.

It seems they are putting you in an impossible situation which is not on


----------



## kara76

plus i have forfitted 2 weeks holiday for 1 weeks full pay over my op and now thats gona be less

sorry to go on


----------



## PixTrix

Hey you are not going on and certainly no need to be sorry. Always happy to listen x


----------



## kara76

thank you that means alot

think im gona log off as im feeling teary which isn't like me at all

this really will effect everything


----------



## mimi41

Oh honey, you know i am thinking of you.  Take care and try not to worry


----------



## PixTrix

I dont know you, but you seem to be strong but it is ok to cry. I know the knock on effect is huge but hang in there it hasnt come to that yet. I know it is easy for me to say but remember that we are all here for you just as you always are taje care of you x


----------



## mimi41

Night all chat tomorrow

Kara text me tomorrow with the news and i will see if i can dig out my employment law stuff from when i was union rep


----------



## miriam7

kara hope your ok and things arnt as bad as they seem


----------



## PixTrix

How are you today Kara?


----------



## Shellebell

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177883.0


----------

